# ألوهية المسيح (شواهد من الكتاب المقدس)



## Rosetta (1 يوليو 2010)

*ألوهية المسيح





( فتشوا الكتب لأنكم تظنون أن لكم فيها حياة أبدية وهي التي تشهد لي ) يوحنا 5 : 39



يسوع المسيح أكثر شخصية في التاريخ البشري حظيت باهتمام ودرس المفكرين واللاهوتيين وحتى غير المؤمنين به.

عندما نتكلم عن الله الخالق الغير منظور, الجميع يتفق معنا لكن عندما يتحول الحديث الى موضوع المسيح يبدأ الخلاف

باختصار لأن المسيح دعانا الى الإيمان به كالله  ( أنا والآب واحد ) ( من رآني فقد رأى الآب ) ( أنتم تؤمنون بالله فآمنوا بي ) ( من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا ) ( أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة ) . لم يتجرأ ولا أعظم الأنبياء بالنطق بمثل هذا الكلام . فمن هو يسوع المسيح ؟.

وهذا البحث ليس لإظهار حقيقة رمادية أو حقيقة تشوبها بعض الشوائب وتجميع بعض الآيات من هنا وهناك لإثباتها ..إن الوهية المسيح واضحة في الكتاب المقدس وضوح الشمس , وهي ليست من تأليف  بشر . فبطرس أحد الرسل القديسين الذين اختارهم المسيح لنشر تعاليمه كتب في رسالته الثانية  :

2 بطرس 1 : 20 ( عالمين هذا أولا أن كل نبوة الكتاب ليست من تفسير خاص لأنه لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة انسان بل تكلم اناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس ) . فكثيرة هي النبوأت التي تكلمت عنه في العهد القديم والتي فهم اليهود من خلالها أن المسيح الموعود به  والذي ينتظرونه  هو ( الله متجسدا ).

وبما أنهم ينتظرونه آتيا بمجد , بعضهم لم يقبلوه عندما أتى متواضعا ( أقول بعضهم لكي لا يعتقد الناس كما نسمع في هذه الأيام أن اليهود رفضوا المسيح والإيمان المسيحي , ففي أعمال الرسل بعد صعود المسيح في عيد الخمسين قدم اليهود الى أورشليم لكي يعيّدوا فوقف بطرس مع الرسل ووعظ الجميع عن المسيح ورسالة المسيح فيقول الكتاب في أعمال 2 : 37 ( فلما سمعوا نخسوا في قلوبهم وقالوا لبطرس ولسائر الرسل ماذا نصنع أيها الرجال الإخوة فقال لهم بطرس توبوا وليعتمد كل واحد منكم على اسم يسوع المسيح لغفران الخطايا فتقبلوا عطية الروح القدس ... فقبلوا كلامه بفرح وانضم في ذلك اليوم نحو ثلاثة آلاف نفس ) وهنا ابتدأت الكنيسة وهؤلاء كلهم كانوا يهودا . وفي الإصحاح 4 عندما شفى بطرس الأعرج على باب الهيكل تبعه الناس الى الداخل فوعظهم عن المسيح فيقول في أعمال 4 : 4 ( وكثيرون من الذين سمعوا الكلمة آمنوا وصار عدد الرجال خمسة آلاف ) هذا ما عدا النساء, وفي الإصحاح 6 : 7 يقول ( وكانت كلمة الله تنمو وعدد التلاميذ يتكاثر جدا في أورشليم وجمهور كثير من الكهنة يطيعون الإيمان ). أي ليس صحيحا أن اليهود رفضوا الإيمان المسيحي ومازالوا الى الآن ). لكن في البداية القادة الروحيين رفضوه لأنه انتقدهم , وكانوا يريدون أن يرجموه لأنه بنظرهم وحسب الناموس يجدّف , أنه وهو بنظرهم إنسانا جعل نفسه الله , قال عن نفسه أنه ابن الله معادلا نفسه بالله  . وأثناء محاكمته أمام  الكهنة والشيوخ والمجمع بقي صامتا إلى أن سأله رئيس الكهنة في متى 26 : 63 ( أستحلفك بالله الحي أن تقول لنا هل أنت المسيح ابن الله , قال له يسوع أنت قلت وأيضا أقول لكم من الآن تبصرون ابن الإنسان جالسا عن يمين القوة وآتيا على سحاب السماء ) وهذا أعظم تصريح منه أمام علماء الناموس اليهودي أنه هو المسيح . والذي يعرفه تماما رئيس الكهنة بحسب النبؤات وبحسب سؤاله  له أن المسيح هو ابن الله أي الله نفسه , لذلك تحتم موته حسب الناموس بتهمة التجديف  فالجميع قالوا أنه مستوجب الموت . فموضوع بنوة يسوع المسيح لله أو أن يسوع المسيح هو الله المتجسد , ليست من تأليف المسيحيين بعد قيامة المسيح وصعوده , وليست  تحريفا للكتاب لأنها لم تنقض من أحد من المؤمنين في العصور الأولى للمسيحية , ولا يوجد ولا رسالة من مؤمن مسيحي لآخر ولا وثيقة ولا كتابة واحدة تقول أن المسيح لم يقل هذا الكلام . وأيضا لم تنقض من اليهود أنفسهم , فيسوع  حكم عليه بالإعدام بسبب كلامه , حين قال عن نفسه أنه هو المسيح ابن الله معادلا نفسه بالله  .

لكي نعرف من هو يسوع المسيح علينا مطالعة الكتاب المقدس الذي تكلم عنه وتكلم هو فيه عن نفسه , فالكتاب أعطى المسيح صفات وألقاب وأسماء لم تعطى لغيره .

1- وجوده الأزلي :      

-  شهادة يوحنا  المعمدان :   ( يوحنا شهد له ونادى قائلا هذا هو الذي قلت عنه أن الذي يأتي بعدي صار قدامي لأنه كان قبلي ) يوحنا 1 : 15

-  شهادة المسيح عن نفسه :  آ -   (أبوكم ابراهيم تهلل بأن يرى يومي فرأى وفرح فقال له اليهود ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد أفرأيت ابراهيم , قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق أقول لكم قبل أن يكون ابراهيم أنا كائن ) يوحنا 8 :56 ( تقارن مع تكوين 18 عندما جاء الرب مع ملاكين الى ابراهيم وبشره بولادة اسحق ابنه في الليلة التي سبقت هلاك سادوم وعمورة ) .

     ب - ( والآن مجّدني انت أيها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم ) يوحنا 17 : 5

     ج -  ( فإن رأيتم ابن الإنسان صاعدا الى حيث كان أولا ) يوحنا 6 : 62

     د -  ( فقال لهم يسوع لو كان الله أباكم لكنتم تحبونني لأني خرجت من قبل الله وأتيت لأني لم آت من نفسي بل ذاك أرسلني ) يوحنا 8 :42

-  شهادة الرسل : يوحنا 1 : 1   ( في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله . هذا كان من البدء عند الله كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان , فيه كانت الحياة والحياة كانت نور الناس . ) .

1 كورونثوس 10 : 4 فبولس هنا متكلما عن الشعب في القديم مع موسى في البرية ( وجميعهم شربوا شرابا واحدا روحيا لأنهم شربوا من صخرة روحية تابعتهم والصخرة كانت المسيح ) 

فيلبي 2 : 5-7   ( فليكن فيكم هذا الفكر الذي في المسيح يسوع أيضا الذي كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلا لله لكنه أخلى نفسه آخذا صورة عبد صائرا في شبه الناس وإذ وجد في الهيئة كإنسان وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب لذلك رفعه الله وأعطاه إسما فوق كل اسم لكي تجثوا باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض ويعترف كل لسان أن يسوع  المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب )

تقارن مع ( أشعياء 45 : 23   بذاتي أقسمت خرج من فمي الصدق , كلمة لا ترجع  أنه لي تجثوا كل ركبة يحلف كل لسان ) وهذا الكلام قاله أشعياء على لسان الله في القديم حيث ستسجد كل الركب لله , وهنا في فيلبي 2 يقول أن الركب ستجسد ليسوع  .

كولوسي 1 : 17 ( الذي هو قبل كل شيء وفيه يقوم الكل )  

أشعياء 9 : 6  يقول الوحي على لسان أشعياء ( لأنه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى ابنا وتكون الرياسة على كتفه ويدعى اسمه عجيبا مشيرا الها قديرا أبا أبديا رئيس السلام ) وهذه النبوة تحققت في يسوع المسيح . فإذا ذهبنا الى سفر القضاة  13 : 17  في كلام منوح وامرأته  والدي شمشون مع ملاك الرب  عندما بشرهم بولادة شمشون (فقال منوح لملاك الرب ما اسمك حتى إذا جاء كلامك نكرمك , فقال له ملاك الرب لماذا تسأل عن اسمي وهو عجيب ), وعندما اجتاز ملاك الرب في نار الذبيحة التي قدموها له ( فقال منوح لإمرأته نموت موتا لأتتا قد رأينا الله فقالت له امرأته لو أراد الرب أن يميتنا لما أخذ من يدنا محرقة وتقدمة ) أي ان الله أعلن عن نفسه لمنوح وزوجته وقال عن اسمه أنه عجيب نفس الإسم الذي أعطي للمسيح الابن الموعود به .

لوقا 1 : 14   عندما ظهر الملاك جبرائيل لزكريا مبشرا إياه بولادة ابنه يوحنا ( ويكون لك فرح وابتهاج وكثيرون سيفرحون بولادته لأنه يكون عظيما أمام الرب وخمرا ومسكرا لا يشرب ومن بطن امه يمتلىء من الروح القدس ويرد كثيرين من بني اسرائيل الى الرب الههم ويتقدم أمامه بروح إيليا وقوته ليرد قلوب الآباء الى الأبناء والعصاة الى فكر الأبرار لكي يهيىء للرب شعبا مستعدا )

وعندما ولد الصبي انفتح فم ابيه الذي كان صامتا كل مدة حمل زوجته أي حوالي 9 أشهر وقال في لوقا 1 : 76 ( وأنت أيها الصبي نبي العلي تدعى لأنك تتقدم أمام وجه الرب لتعد طرقه ) . وهذه تتميم لما قاله الرب على لسان النبي ملاخي في ملاخي 3 : 1 ( هأنذا أرسل ملاكي فيهيىء الطريق أمامي  ويأتي بغتة الى هيكله السيد الذي تطلبونه وملاك العهد الذي تسرون به هوذا يأتي قال رب الجنود ).  والمعروف أن يوحنا المعمدان ابن زكريا هو الذي جاء قبل يسوع المسيح ممهدا الطريق أمامه  ( صوت صارخ في البرية أعدوا طريق الرب ) الذي قال عنه إنجيل يوحنا 1 :15  ( يوحنا شهد له ونادى قائلا هذا هو الذي قلت عنه الذي يأتي بعدي صار قدامي لأنه كان قبلي ).وفي يوحنا 3 : 28 قال يوحنا ( أنتم أنفسكم تشهدون لي أني قلت لست أنا المسيح بل أني مرسل امامه ) متمما النبوة عنه في ملاخي 3 :1 . وفي العدد30 من يوحنا 3 تابع يوحنا المعمدان قوله ( ينبغي أن ذاك يزيد وأنا أنقص الذي يأتي من فوق هو فوق الجميع والذي من الأرض هو أرضي ومن الأرض يتكلم الذي يأتي من السماء هو فوق الجميع ) .

2- الأسماء التي اعطيت للمسيح والتي لا يمكن أن تعطى إلا لله.

     المسيح سمي الله :

- يوحنا 1 : 1  ( في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله ) ويسوع المسيح  هو كلمة الله .

- يوحنا 20 :28 ( أجاب توما وقال له ربي وإلهي )  ويسوع هنا لم يصحح اعتقاد توما .

- رومية 9 : 5 ( ولهم الآباء ومنهم المسيح حسب الجسد كائنا على الكل إلها مباركا الى الأبد ).

- أعمال 20 : 28  ( احترزوا لأنفسكم ولجميع الرعية التي أقامكم الروح القدس فيها أساقفة لترعوا كنيسة الله التي اقتناها بدمه )  . والذي اقتنى الكنيسة بدمه هو المسيح   

1 كورونثوس 1 :1 ( بولس المدعو رسولا ليسوع المسيح وسوتانيس الأخ الى كنيسة الله التي في كورونثوس

1كورونثوس 10 : 32 ( كونوا بلا عثرة لليهود ولليونانيين ولكنيسة الله )

1تيموثاوس 3 : 5  يتكلم هنا الرسول بولس عن الأسقف أو الراعي فيقول ( وإنما إن كان أحد لا يعرف أن يدبر بيته فكيف يعتني بكنيسة الله ) وفي رسالته الثانية الى أهل تسالونيكي كتب يقول :

- 2 تسالونيكي 1 : 4 ( حتى أننا أنفسنا نفتخر بكم في كل كنائس الله من أجل صبركم وإيمانكم في جميع اضطهاداتكم والضيقات اتي تحتملونها ) .

- غلاطية 1 : 13 بولس يتكلم عن نفسه ( فإنكم سمعتم بسيرتي قبلا في الديانة اليهودية أني كنت أضطهد كنيسة الله ) والمعروف أن بولس أو شاول كان قبل أن يتقابل مع المسيح على طريق دمشق يضطهد كنيسة المسيح والمسيح قال له عندما قابله ( شاول شاول لماذا تضطهدني ) . والمسيح قال بنفسه ( أنا أبني كنيستي وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها )  وهو رأس الكنيسة حسب أفسس 5 : 23  .  وبولس يوصي المؤمنين في رسالة رومية 16 : 16 ( سلموا بعضكم على بعض بقبلة مقدسة كنائس المسيح تسلم عليكم ) . فنرى من هذه الشواهد أن كنيسة المسيح هي نفسها كنيسة الله , فلا يوجد كنيستين ولا رأسين للكنيسة  فتكون الشخصيتين هنا هما شخص واحد .

- كولوسي 2 : 8 ( انظروا أن لا يكون أحد يسبيكم بالفلسفة وبغرور باطل حسب تقليد الناس حسب أركان العالم وليس حسب المسيح فإنه فيه يحل كل ملىء اللاهوت جسديا ) . وفي رسالته الى تيطس كتب بولس يقول :

- تيطس 1 : 3 ( وإنما أظهر كلمته في أوقاتها الخاصة بالكرازة التي أؤتمنت أنا عليها بحسب أمر مخلصنا الله الى الابن الصريح حسب الإيمان المشترك نعمة ورحمة وسلام من الله أبينا والرب يسوع المسيح مخلصنا )

- تيطس 3 : 4 ( ولكن حين ظهر لطف مخلصنا الله واحسانه لا بأعمال بر عملناها نحن بل بمقتضى رحمته خلصنا بغسل الميلاد الثاني وتجديد الروح القدس الذ سكبه بغنى علينا بيسوع المسيح مخلصنا ) .

فنلاحظ هنا أنه في آيتين متتاليتين قال أن الله مخلصنا ويسوع المسيح مخلصنا ونحن نعلم أنه يوجد مخلص واحد .

- تيطس 2 : 13 يقول الرسول بولس هنا ( منتظرين الرجاء المبارك وظهور مجد الله العظيم ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح ) . والذي ننتظر ظهوره ومجيئه هو يسوع المسيح , فيكون المسيح هو الله .

 والعدد 10 يوصي العاملين أن يخضعوا لصاحب العمل ( غير مختلسين بل مقدمين كل أمانة صالحة لكي يزينوا تعليم مخلصنا الله في كل شيء )  والمخلص هو المسيح فيكون المسيح هو الله . وكذلك في رسالة بولس الأولى الى تيموثاوس الإصحاح 2

-         1 تيموثاوس 2 : 3 ( لأن هذ حسن ومقبول لدى مخلصنا الله الذي يريد أن جميع الناس يخلصون والى معرفة الحق يقبلون ) , وفي رسالته الثانية الى تيموثاوس  كتب بولس يقول :

-         2 تيموثاوس 1 : 8 ( ... بحسب قوة الله الذي خلصنا ودعانا دعوة مقدسة لا بمقتضى أعمالنا بل بمقتضى القصد والنعمة التي أعطيت لنا في المسيح يسوع قبل الأزمنة الأزلية وإنما أظهرت الآن بظهور مخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذي أبطل الموت وأنار الحياة بواسطة الإنجيل ).

-         عبرانيين 1 : 8  يقول كاتب السفر متكلما عن المسيح ( وأما عن الإبن كرسيك يا الله الى دهر الدهور قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك ) . 

- يوحنا 12 : 37 يقول الرسول يوحنا متكلما عن المسيح ( ومع أنه صنع امامهم آيات هذا عددها  لم يؤمنوا به ليتم قول أشعياء النبي الذي قال من صدق خبرنا ولمن استعلنت ذراع الرب , لهذا لم يقدروا أن يؤمنوا لأن أشعياء قال أيضا قد أعمى عيونهم وأغلظ قلوبهم لئلا يبصروا بعيونهم ويشعروا بقلوبهم ويرجعوا فأشفيهم , قال أشعياء هذا حين رأى مجده وتكلم عنه ) إي أن اشعياء رأى المسيح في مجده قبل  التجسد فهو موجود منذ الأزل .

- رومية 1 :1 ( بولس عبد ليسوع المسيح المدعو رسولا المفرز لإنجيل الله  ) وفي العدد8 يقول ( فإن الله الذي أعبده بروحي في إنجيل إبنه شاهدا لي كيف بلا انقطاع أذكركم )  فإنجيل الله هو  انجيل يسوع  المسيح الإبن .وكذلك في رسالنه الأولى الى كنيسة تسالونيكي 2 : 2 ( ... في فيلبي جاهرنا في إلهنا أن نكلمكم بإنجيل الله في جهاد كثير ) وفي العدد 8 هكذا إذ كنا حانين إليكم كنا نرضى أن نعطيكم لا انجيل الله بل أنفسنا ) وفي العدد 9 ( فإنكم تذكرون ايها الإخوة تعبنا وكدنا إذ كنا نكرز لكم بإنجيل الله ونحن عاملون ليلا ونهارا ... ) وفي العدد 14 ( فإنكم أيها الإخوة صرتم متمثلين بكنائس الله التي هي في اليهودية في المسيح يسوع لأنكم تألمتم ...)

- رومية 8 :8  ( فالذين هم في الجسد لا يستطيعون أن يرضوا الله وأما أنتم فلستم في الجسد بل في الروح إن كان روح الله ساكنا فيكم . ولكن إن كان أحد ليس له روح المسيح فذلك ليس له )  أي ليس له روح الله أي ان روح الله هو نفسه روح المسيح  فالله والمسيح واحد .

- رومية 9 : 4 ( الذين هم اسرائيليون ولهم التبني والمجد والعهود والإشتراع والعبادة والمواعيد ومنهم المسيح حسب الجسد الكائن على الكل إلها مباركا الى الأبد ) .

-  1 تيموثاوس 3 : 16 ( عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد تبرر في الروح تراءى لملائكة كرز به بين الأمم أومن به في العالم رفع في المجد )  والذي كرز به وأومن به هو المسيح  .

- 1 يوحنا 5 : 20 ( ونعلم أن إبن الله قد جاء وأعطانا بصيرة لنعرف الحق ونحن في الحق في إبنه يسوع المسيح هذا هو الإله الحق والحياة الأبدية ) وهذا العدد الكبير من الآيات عن هذه الحقيقة ليس من تأليف بشر .

المسيح سمي ابن الله :

- يوحنا 1 : 15 ( يوحنا شهد له ونادى قائلا هذا هو الذي قلت عنه أن الذي يأتي بعدي صار قدامي لأنه كان قبلي ... الله لم يره احد قط الإبن الوحيد الذي في حضن الآب هو خبّر ) .

- متى 3 : 16  ( فلما اعتمد يسوع صعد للوقت من الماء واذا السموات قد انفتحت له فرأى روح الله نازلا مثل حمامة وآتيا عليه وصوت من السموات يقول هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي سررت ) .وهذ شهادة من الله نفسه.

- يوحنا 1 : 32  ( وشهد يوحنا قائلا إني قد رأيت الروح نازلا مثل حمامة من السماء فاستقر عليه وأنا لم أكن أعرفه لكن الذي أرسلني لأعمد بالماء ذاك قال لي الذي ترى الروح نازلا ومستقرا عليه فهذا هو الذي يعمد بالروح القدس وأنا قد رأيت وشهدت أن هذا هو ابن الله ) . وفي :

- يوحنا 3 : 35  قال عنه يوحنا ( الآب يحب الإبن وقد دفع كل شيء في يده الذي يؤمن بالإبن له حياة أبدية والذي لايؤمن بالإبن لن يرى حياة بل يمث عليه غضب الله ).

- يوحنا 5 : 18  ( فمن أجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون أكثر أن يقتلوه لأنه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال أيضا أن الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله ) . وقال لهم أيضا في العدد 21 

-يوحنا 5 :21 ( لأنه كما أن الآب يقيم من الأموات ويحي كذلك الإبن أيضا يحي من يشاء لأن الآب لا يدين أحد بل قد أعطى كل الدينونة للابن لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الاب . من لايكرم الابن لايكرم الآب الذي أرسله ) .

- يوحنا 6 : 38 عندما كان يعلم اليهود قال لهم ( لأني نزلت من السماء ليس لأعمل مشيئتي بل مشيئة الذي أرسلني ... لأن هذه مشيئة الذي أرسلني أن كل من يرى الابن ويؤمن به تكون له حياة أبدية وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير ) هل يستطيع نبي عادي أن يقول هكذا كلام .  وفي الإصحاح 9 من انجيل يوحنا شفى يسوع أعمى منذ ولادته في يوم السبت فغضب اليهود منه وطردوا الذي شفي لأنه آمن به , ولاقاه يسوع  وقال له في العدد 35 ( فسمع يسوع أنهم أخرجوه خارجا فوجده وقال له أتؤمن بابن الله أجاب ذاك وقال من هو ياسيد لأؤمن به فقال له يسوع قد رأيته والذي يتكلم معك هو هو  فقال له أؤمن ياسيد وسجد له ) وهنا يسوع الذي يعرف الكتاب جيدا لم يقل له لا تسجد لي بل اسجد لله , لكنه قبل سجوده دليل الوهيته . وكذلك في إنجيل لوقا 17 عندما شفى عشرة برص ورجع واحد منهم وسجد له شاكرا لم يقل له لا تسجد لي بل قبل سجوده وقال له قم وامض إيمانك خلصك أي منحه الخلاص وهذا دليل الوهيته.

- يوحنا 10: 22  عندما كان يسوع في الهيكل سأله اليهود إن كنت أنت المسيح فقل لنا جهرا ( واليهود يعرفون أن المسيح حسب العهد القديم يعني الله المتجسد )  أجابهم يسوع إني قلت لكم ولستم تؤمنون , الأعمال التي أنا أعملها باسم أبي هي تشهد لي ولكنم لستم تؤمنون لأتكم لستم من خرافي كمل قلت لكم , خرافي تسمع صوتي وانا أعرفها فتتبعني وأنا أعطيها حياة ابدية ولن تهلك الى الأبد ولا يخطفها أحد من يدي , أبي الذي أعطاني إياها هو أعظم من الكل ولا يقدر أحد أن يخطف من يد أبي أنا والآب واحد ) وهذه من أعظم التصاريح التي قالها المسيح عن نفسه . من بداية التاريخ لم يجرؤ ولا  نبي أن يقول أنه يعطي حياة أبدية للذين يؤمنون به .

- يوحنا 10 : 36 قال لهم يسوع عندما كانوا يريدون أن يرجموه لأنه برأيهم يجدّف ( فالذي قدّسه الآب وأرسله الى العالم أتقولون له أنك تجدّف لأني قلت أني إبن الله ) .

- يوحنا 11 :4  لما مرض لعازر أرسلت أختاه تخبران يسوع   ( فلما سمع يسوع قال هذا المرض ليس للموت بل لأجل مجد الله ليتمجد إبن الله به  ) .

وتأخر يسوع بالذهاب إليهم متعمدا . وعندما ذهب لاقته أخت لعازر الميت وقالت له لو كنت ههنا لم يمت أخي  قال لها يسوع في

- يوحنا 11 : 25  ( قال لها يسوع أنا هو القيامة والحياة من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا  وكل من كان حيا وآمن بي فلن يموت الى الأبد أتؤمنين بهذا , قالت له نعم ياسيد أنا قد آمنت  أنك أنت المسيح ابن الله الحي الآتي الى العالم ) . ويسوع هنا لم ينكر هذا الكلام ولم يصحح اعتقادها .

وبعد العشاء الأخير بعد أن غسل أرجل تلاميذه وقال لهم أنه سيسلم الى الموت  شجعهم وقال لهم في

- يوحنا 14 : 1  ( لا تضطرب قلوبكم أنتم تؤمنون بالله فآمنوا بي في بيت أبي منازل كثيرة ) وفي العدد 6 مجاوبا توما الذي أراد أن يعرف الطريق الى السماء ( قال له يسوع أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة ليس أحد يأتي الى الآب إلا بي )  فحسب تصريح المسيح هنا لا يوجد طريق أخرى للسماء بغير المسيح .

وعندما سأله فيلبس ياسيد أرنا الآب وكفانا قال له :

- يوحنا 14 : 9 ( الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب ) وفي العدد 12 قال لهم الحق الحق أقول لكم من يؤمن بي فالأعمال التي أنا أعملها هو يعملها أيضا ويعمل أعظم منها لأني ماض الى أبي ومهما سألتم باسمي فذلك أفعله ليتمجد الآب بالابن إن سألتم شيئا باسمي فإني أفعله )

- يوحنا 17 : 3 عندما كان يصلي من أجل التلاميذ والمؤمنين به قال ( وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته أنا مجّدتك على الأرض العمل الذي أعطيتني لأعمل قد أكملته والآن مجدني أنت أيها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم ) وبالعدد 20 قال :

-يوحنا 17 : 20 ( ولست أسأل من أجل هؤلاء فقط بل أيضا من أجل الذين يؤمنون بي بكلامهم ليكون الجميع واحدا كما أنك أنت أيها الآب في وأنا فيك ليكونوا هم أيضا واحدا فينا ليؤمن العالم أنك أرسلتني وأنا قد أعطيتهم المجد الذي أعطيتني ليكونوا واحدا كما نحن واحد ) .

متى 14 : 32 حين كان التلاميذ في السفينة  وهاج البحر عليهم أتاهم يسوع ماشيا على الماء عندها تشجع بطرس ومشى إليه على الماء ( ولما دخلا السفينة سكنت الريح والذين في السفينة جاءوا وسجدوا له قائلين بالحقيقة أنت ابن الله ) وهم اليهود الذين يعرفون تماما أن السجود هو لله وحده , وأيضا المسيح لم يرفض سجودهم ولم يصحح لهم كلامهم دليل موافقته على  ما قالوه وما فعلوه .

أما شهادة ألد أعداءه , الشيطان فنجدها في:

- لوقا 4 : 41 ( وكانت شياطين أيضا تخرج من كثيرين وهي تصرخ وتقول أنت المسيح ابن الله فانتهرهم ولم يدعهم يتكلمون لأنهم عرفوه أنه المسيح ) .

- مرقس 5 : 6 عندما جاء يسوع مع تلاميذه الى كورة الجدريين حيث كان هناك مجنون بسبب الشياطين التي سكنت فيه , ساكن بين القبور ربطه الناس بسلاسل لأنه كان يجرح نفسه بالحجارة ( فلما رأى يسوع من بعيد ركض وسجد له وصرخ بصوت عظيم وقال مالي ولك يا يسوع ابن الله العلي  أستحلفك بالله أن لاتعذبني لأنه قال أخرج من الإنسان أيها الروح النجس ). وهذه الحادثة لا يستطيع اليهود ولا قادتهم الروحيين الذين رفضوا المسيح , ولا حتى المؤرخين اليهود في العصور التي تلت , أن ينكروها لأنها حصلت فعلا . ومن يستطيع أن يخرج الشياطين بكلمة إلا الذي هو أقوى من الشياطين . وهم طلبوا إليه أن يأذن لهم 

فبعد كل هذه الشواهد هل يمكن أن يسوع المسيح هذا أن يكذب ويقول عن نفسه أنه ابن الله وهو ليس كذلك هل يمكن لهذا الذي لم يفعل خطية واحدة ولا وجد في فمه غش وبشهادة أعداءه , وحتى الشيطان لم يجد فيه شيء ,  وحياته تشهد له وتعاليمه تشهد له , هل يمكن أن يدّعي أنه ابن الله إذا لم يكن كذلك . فبنوة المسيح لله ليست كبنوة البشر لبعضهم لكنها تعني أنه يحمل نفس طبيعة الله وصفاته ومميزاته ففي المزمور2: 7 يقول ( إني اخبر من جهة قضاء الرب قال لي أنت ابني أنا اليوم ولدتك ... فالآن أيها الملوك تعقلوا تأدبوا يا قضاة الأرض اعبدوا الرب بخوف واهتفوا برعدة قبّلوا الإبن لئلا يغضب فتبيدوا من الطريق لأنه عن قليل يتقد غضبه . طوبى لجميع المتكلين عليه ) .  

فمن هو هذا الإبن ؟ , الكتاب المقدس يذكر أن الملائكة هم أبناء الله , وكاتب سفر العبرانيين الذي يكتب الى العبرانيين الذين يعرفون العهد القديم في عبرانيين 1 : 5 ( لأنه لمن من الملائكة قال قط أنت ابني انا اليوم ولدتك ... وفي العدد 8 ( وأما عن الإبن كرسيك يا الله الى دهر الدهور قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك ) . فالعبرانيين يعرفون تماما أن بنوة المسيح لله فريدة من نوعها وليست كبنوة البشر بعضهم لبعض , وليست كما يدّعي البعض أن الله تزوج من مريم العذراء . فالرسول بولس العبراني يكتب الى أهل رومية ويقول :

- رومية 1 : 1 ( بولس عبد ليسوع المسيح المدعو رسولا المفرز لإنجيل الله الذي سبق فوعد به بأنبياءه في الكتب المقدسة عن ابنه الذي صار من نسل داود من جهة الجسد وتعين ابن الله بقوة من جهة روح القداسة بالقيامة من الأموات . ) هذا ماعناه المزمور الثاني .

- رومية 1 : 9 يتابع الرسول بولس ويقول بوحي الروح القدس ( فإن الله الذي أعبده بروحي في انجيل ابنه شاهد لي كيف بلا انقطاع اذكركم ) . وفي الإصحاح 8 كتب يقول عن المؤمنين :

- رومية 8 : 29 ( لأن الذي سبق فعرفهم سبق فعينهم ليكونوا مشابهين صورة ابنه ليكون هو بكرا بين اخوة كثيرين ) . وفي رسالته الى أهل غلاطية كتب الرسول بولس يقول :

- غلاطية 4 : 4 ( ولكن لما جاء ملء الزمان أرسل الله ابنه مولودا من امرأة مولودا تحت الناموس ليفتدي الذين تحت الناموس لننال التبني ثم بما أنكم ابناء ارسل الله روح ابنه الى قلوبكم صارخا يا أبا الآب إذا لست بعد عبدا بل ابنا وان كنت ابنا فوارث مع المسيح ) . وفي رسالته الى أهل تسالونيكي كتب بولس متكلما عن مجيء المسيح ثانية لكي يأخذ كنيسته :

- 1 تسالونيكي 1 : 10 ( وتنتظرون ابنه من السماء الذي أقامه من الأموات يسوع الذي ينقذنا من الغضب الآتي ) .

- 1 يوحنا 2 : 22 ( من هو الكذاب الا الذي ينكر أن يسوع هو المسيح هذا هو ضد المسيح الذي ينكر الآب والإبن و كل من ينكر الإبن ليس له الآب أيضا ومن يعترف بالإبن فله الآب أيضا )

-         1 يوحنا 3 : 23 ( وهذه هي وصيته أن نؤمن باسم ابنه يسوع المسيح ونحب بعضنا بعضا كما أعطانا وصية )

-         1 يوحنا 4 : 9 ( بهذا أظهرت محبة الله فينا أن الله قد أرسل ابنه الوحيد الى العالم لكي نحيا به في هذا هي  المحبة ليس أننا نحن احببنا الله بل أنه هو أحبنا وأرسل ابنه كفارة لخطايانا )

-         1 يوحنا 4 : 14 ( ونحن قد نظرنا ونشهد أن الآب قد أرسل الإبن مخلصا للعالم من اعترف أن يسوع هو ابن الله فالله يثبت وهو في الله )

-         1 يوحنا 5 : 9 ( ان كنا نقبل شهادة الناس فشهادة الله أعظم لأن هذه هي الشهادة التي قد شهد بها عن ابنه من يؤمن بابن الله فعنده الشهادة في نفسه من لا يصدق الله فقد جعله كاذبا لأنه لم يؤمن بالشهادة التي قد شهد بها الله عن ابنه وهذه هي الشهادة أن الله أعطانا حياة أبدية وهذه الحياة هي في ابنه من له الإبن له الحياة ومن ليس له ابن الله فليست له الحياة )

-         1 يوحنا 5 : 20 ( ونعلم أن ابن الله قد جاء وأعطانا بصيرة لنعرف الحق ونحن في الحق في ابنه يسوع المسيح هذا هو الإله الحق والحياة الأبدية )

-         2 يوحنا 1 : 3 ( تكون معكم نعمة ورحمة وسلام من الله الآب ومن الرب يسوع المسيح ابن الآب بالحق والمحبة ) وفي سفر الرؤيا الإعلان الذي أعطاه الرب يسوع الى تلميذه يوحنا عندما قال له أن يكتب الى الكنائس السبعة التي تمثل الكنيسة العامة على مر العصور:

-         رؤيا 2 : 18 ( واكتب الى ملاك الكنيسة التي في ثياثيرا هذا يقوله ابن الله الذي له عينان كلهيب نار ورجلاه مثل النحاس النقي )  

المسيح سمي الرب :

عنمدا ولد يسوع في بيت لحم  ظهر ملاك يبشر رعاة كانوا في تلك المنطقة فيقول الإنجيل بحسب :

- لوقا 2 : 10  ( فقال لهم الملاك لاتخافوا فها أنا أبشركم بفرح عظيم يكون لجميع الشعب أنه ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب )

- لوقا 1 :15  عندما بشر الملاك زكريا الكاهن بولادة ابنه  ( لأنه يكون عظيما أمام الرب ... ويتقدم أمامه بروح إيليا ) حيث ستتم فيه نبوة ملاخي النبي في العهد القديم . ملاخي 3 : 1 ( هأنذا أرسل ملاكي فيهيء الطريق أمامي ويأتي بغتة الى هيكله السيد الذي تطلبونه وملاك العهد الذي تسرون به هوذا يأتي قال رب الجنود ) .

وعندما ولد يوحنا تكلم أبوه بعد صمت 9 أشهر وقال في العدد 57 من لوقا 1( وأنت أيها الصبي نبي العلي تدعى لأنك تتقدم أمام وجه الرب لتعد طرقه ) وعندما بدأ يوحنا خدمته سأله اليهود هل هو المسيح أجابهم في   -  يوحنا 1 : 19 – 27  بلا .  و وأنه قد جاء ليهيء الطرق أمامه وكررها في يوحنا 3 :28 ( أنتم أنفسكم تشهدون                                        لي أني قلت لست المسيح بل إني مرسل أمامه . وفي الإنجيل بحسب متى تكلم المسيح عن نفسه أنه الرب : 

-         متى 7 : 21 ( ليس كل من يقول لي يارب يارب يدخل ملكوت السموات بل الذي يفعل إرادة أبي الذي في السموات , كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم يا رب يا رب أليس باسمك تنبانا وباسمك أخرجنا شياطين وياسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة فحينئذ أصرح لهم إني لا اعرفكم قط ) من يستطيع أن يقول هكذا كلام إن لم يكن هو كذلك .

-         لوقا 17 : 5 عندما كان يعلّم تلاميذه عن الغفران  يقول الإنجيل ( فقال الرسل للرب زد إيماننا فقال الرب لو كان لكم إيمان مثل حبة الخردل لكنتم تقولون لهذه الجميزة انقلعي وانغرسي في البحر فتطيعكم )

-         لوقا 19 : 8  في قصة زكا العشار الذي أراد أن يرى يسوع فصعد على شجرة لكي يراه لأنه كان قصير القامة ولما رآه يسوع قال له أسرع وانزل ينبغي أن أمكث اليوم في بيتك فيقول الإنجيل في العدد 8 من لوقا 19 ( فوقف زكا وقال للرب ها أنذا يارب أعطي نصف أموالي للمساكين وان كنت وشيت بأحد أرد أربعة أضعاف , فقال له يسوع  اليوم حصل خلاص لهذا البيت إذ هو أيضا ابن لإبراهيم )  لأنه اعترف به رب وتاب عن أعماله .  

-         لوقا 19 : 30  قبل اسبوع واحد من الصلب ذهب يسوع مع تلاميذه الى أورشليم وقبيل وصوله أرسل اثنين من تلاميذه ( قائلا اذهبا الى القرية التي أمامكما وحين تدخلانها تجدان جحشا مربوطا لم يجلس عليه أحد من الناس قط فحلاه وأتيا به وإن سألكما أحد لماذا تحلانه فقولا له الرب محتاج اليه )

-         لوقا 22: 60  عندما قبضوا على يسوع تبعه بطرس الى دار رئيس الكهنة وجلس مع الخدام يراقب يسوع فعرفوه فأنكر ذلك ثلاث مرات ( وفي الحال بينما هو يتكلم صاح الديك فالتفت الرب ونظر الى بطرس فتذكر بطرس كلام الرب كيف قال له انك قبل أن يصيح الديك تنكرني ثلاث مرات )

-         لوقا 23 : 42 عندما صلب يسوع مع لصين قال له أحدهما بعد أن سمعه يغفر لصالبيه ( اذكرني يا رب متى أتيت في ملكوتك فقال له يسوع الحق اقول لك انك اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس )  كيف يقدر يسوع أن يقول له هذا الكلام إذا لم يكن هو فعلا الرب .

-         لوقا 24 : 34  عنما قابل يسوع بعد قيامته من القبر تلميذين من مدينة عمواس ولم يعرفاه وهو كلمهم عنه أنه يجب يتألم ويموت وأبتدأ من موسى ومن جميع الأنبياء يفسر لهما الأمور المختصة به في جميع الكتب . وعندما اختفى عنهما عرفا أنه الرب فذهبوا ليخبروا التلاميذ فوجدوهم  يقولون أن الرب قام بالحقيقة وظهر لسمعان)  

-         يوحنا 20 : 18 بعد قيامة يسوع ظهر لمريم المجدلية ( فجاءت وأخبرت التلاميذ أنها رأت الرب ) 

-         يوحنا 20 : 20  في عشية نفس اليوم يوم القيامة كان التلاميذ مجتمعين والأبواب مغلقة بسبب الخوف من اليهود جاء اليهم يسوع وقال لهم سلام لكم ( ولما قال هذا أراهم يديه وجنبه ففرح التلاميذ إذ رأوا الرب )

-         يوحنا 20 : 25 أما توما واحد من الإثني عشر لم يكن موجودا عندما جاء يسوع اليهم ( فقال له التلاميذ قد رأينا الرب فقال لهم إن لم أبصر في يديه أثر المسامير وأضع اصبعي في جنبه لا أومن )

-         يوحنا 20 : 26  وبعد ثمانية أيام كان تلاميذه أيضا داخلا وتوما معهم فجاء يسوع والأبواب مغلقة ووقف في الوسط وقال سلام لكم ثم قال لتوما هات اصبعك الى هنا وأبصر يدي وهات يدك وضعها في حنبي ولاتكن غير مؤمن بل مؤمنا أجاب توما وقال ربي والهي  )

-         يوحنا 21 : 7 بعد هذا أظهر يسوع نفسه للتلاميذ على بحر طبريا , عندما كانوا يصطادون ولم يمسكوا شيئا فقال لهم أن يرموا الشباك على جانب السفينة الأيمن ففعلوا ولم يعودوا يقدرون أن يجذبوها من كثرة السمك (فقال ذلك التلميذ الذي كان يسوع يحبه لبطرس  هو الرب فلما سمع سمعان بطرس أنه الرب اتزر بثوبه لأنه كان عريانا والقى بنفسه في البحر) .فلما خرجوا الى الأرض وجدوا جمرا موضوعا وسمكا موضوعا عليه وخبزا ,

-         يوحنا 21 : 12 ( قال لهم يسوع هلموا تغدوا ولم يجسر أحد من التلاميذ أن يسأله من أنت اذ كانوا يعلمون أنه الرب ) .

-         يوحنا 21 :  15  (فبعد ما تغدوا قال يسوع لسمعان بطرس ياسمعان بن يونا أتحبني أكثر من هؤلاء قال نعم يارب أنت تعلم اني أحبك )  وسأله ثانية وثالثة وكان جواب بطرس نعم يارب إني احبك.

   وفي سفر أعمال الرسل كم هائل من الشواهد والآيات التي تتكلم عن يسوع أنه الرب , ففي الإصحاح الأول اجتمع الرسل لكي يقيموا تلميذا آخر بدل يهوذا الإسخريوطي لتتميم النبوة التي وردت في سفر المزامير عنه مزومور 109 : 8 ( لتكن أيامه قليلة ووظيفته ليأخذها آخر )

-         أعمال 1 : 23  ( فأقاموا اثنين يوسف الذي يدغى برسابا الملقب يوستس ومتياس وصلوا قائلين أيها الرب عارف قلوب الجميع عين أنت من هذين الإثنين أيا اخترته )  وهذا دليل أن يسوع هو الرب وهو يسمع الصلاة لأنه هو أصلا اختار التلاميذ الا 12

-         إعمال 2 : 36  عندما وعظ بطرس في الجمهور الذي كان في أورشليم في العيد قال لهم ( فليعلم يقينا جميع بيت اسرائيل أن الله جعل يسوع هذا الذي صلبتموه أنتم ربا ومسيحا )  

-         أعمال 2 : 46 بعد هذه الوعظة وإيمان الثلاثة آلاف نفس كان الجميع معا . ( وكانوا كل يوم يواظبون في الهيكل بنفس واحدة ...مسبحين الله ولهم نعمة لدى جميع الشعب وكان الرب كل يوم يضم الى الكنيسة الذين يخلصون )  والذي يضم الى الكنيسة هو صاحب الكنيسة ومخلصها وفاديها وبانيها أي يسوع المسيح الرب.

-         أعمال 4 : 33 (وبقوة عظيمة كان الرسل يؤدون الشهادة بقيامة الرب يسوع ونعمة عظيمة كانت على جميعهم )

-         إعمال 7 : 59  عندما رجم اليهود استفانوس أول شهيد في المسيحية  ( فكانوا يرجمون استفانوس وهو يدعو ويقول أيها الرب يسوع اقبل روحي ثم جثا على ركبتيه وصرخ بصوت عظيم يا رب لا تقم لهم هذه الخطية )

هنا يقول الإنجيل أن يسوع هو رب وثانية أنه الله لأنه يقبل روح استفاتوس .

-         أعمال 9 : 1 ( أما شاول فكان لم يزل ينفث تهددا وقتلا على تلاميذ الرب ) والتلاميذ هم تلاميذ يسوع .

وأراد أن يسوق الجميع الى السجن فذهب الى دمشق :

-         أعمال 9 : 3 ( وفي ذهابه حدث أنه اقترب الى دمشق فبغتة ابرق حوله نور من السماء فسقط على الأرض

      وسمع صوتا قائلا له شاول شاول لماذا تضطهدني فقال من أنت ياسيد فقال الرب أنا يسوع الذي أنت تضطهده صعب عليك أن ترفس مناخس فقال وهو مرتعد ومتحير يا رب ماذا تريد أن أفعل فقال له الرب قم وادخل المدينة  فيقال لك ماذا ينبغي أن تفعل . وكان في دمشق تلميذ اسمه حنانيا فقال له الرب في رؤيا يا حنانيا فقال هانذا يارب فقال له الرب قم واذهب الى الزقاق الذي يقال له المستقيم واطلب في بيت يهوذا رجلا طرسوسيا اسمه شاول لأنه هوذا يصلي . ..فأجاب حنانيا يا رب قد سمعت من كثيرين عن هذا الرجل كم من الشرور فعل بقديسيك في اورشليم ... فقال له الرب اذهب لأن هذا لي إناء مختار ليحمل اسمي أمام أمم وملوك وبني اسرائيل ... فمضى حنانيا ودخل البيت ووضع عليه يديه وقال أيها الأخ شاول قد أرسلني الرب يسوع الذي ظهر لك في الطريق الذي جئت فيه لكي تبصر وتمتلىء من الروح القدس )

      وهنا نلاحظ كم مرة سمي يسوع بالرب . وفي أعمال 10 عندما آمن كرنيليوس الروماني واستدعى بطرس         

      لكي يكلمه عن الخلاص حسب طلب الملاك الذي ظهر له , يقول الإنجيل في :

-     أعمال 10 : 34 ففتح بطرس فاه وقال بالحق أنا أجد أن الله لا يقبل الوجوه بل في كل امة الذي يتقيه ويصنع  

      البر مقبول عنده  الكلمة التي أرسلها الى بني اسرائيل يبشر بالسلام بيسوع المسيح هذا هو رب الكل ).

      وعندما سجن بولس وسيلا في مدينة فيلبي وحدثت في السجن اعجوبة إذ تزعزت أساسات السجن وانفكت قيود الجميع فجاء السجان وأخرج بولس ورفيقه سيلا وقال لهم :

-         أعمال 16 : 30  (يا سيدي ماذا ينبغي أن أفعل لكي أخلص فقالا آمن بالرب يسوع فتخلص أنت واهل بيتك )

ويقول بالعدد 34 ( ولما أصعدهما الى بيته قدم لهما مائدة وتهلل مع جميع بيته إذ كان قد آمن بالله ) أي أن الإيمان بيسوع هو نفسه الأيمان بالله . وفي أعمال 20 عندما وعظ بولس أمام قسوس كنيسة أفسس قال لهم

-         أعمال 20 : 35  ( في كل شيء أريتكم أنه هكذا ينبغي أنكم تتعبون وتعضدون الضعفاء متذكرين كلمات الرب يسوع انه قال مغبوط هو العطاء أكثر من الأخذ ). وفي أعمال 21 عندما كان التلاميذ يحاولون منع بولس من الذهاب الى أورشليم خوفا عليه قال لهم في :

-         أعمال 21 : 13 ( فأجاب بولس ماذا تفعلون وتكسرون قلبي لأني مستعد ليس أن أربط فقط بل أن أموت أيضا في أورشليم لأجل اسم الرب يسوع ) وفي آخر أعمال الرسل يقول :

-         أعمال 28 : 31 ( وأقام بولس سنتين كاملتين في بيت استأجره لنفسه وكان يقبل جميع الذين يدخلون اليه كارزا ومعلما بأمر الرب يسوع المسيح بكل مجاهرة بلا مانع ) .ويقول بولس في رسالته الى أهل رومية

-         رومية 5 : 1 ( فإذ قد تبررنا بالإيمان لنا سلام مع الله بربنا يسوع المسيح ). وفي

-         رومية 6 : 23 يقول ( لأن اجرة الخطية هي موت وأما هبة الله فهي حياة أبدية بالمسيح يسوع ربنا ) . وفي الإصجاج  10 من نفس الرسالة يقول

-         رومية 10 : 9 ( لأنك إن اعترفت بفمك بالرب يسوع وآمنت بقلبك أن الله أقامه من الأموات خلصت ) وفي رسالته الأولى لكنيسة كورونثوس كتب بولس يقول :

-         1 كورونثوس 1 : 2  (الى كنيسة الله التي في كورونثوس المقدسين في المسيح يسوع المدعوين قديسين مع جميع الذين يدعون باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح في كل مكان لهم ولنا نعمة لكم وسلام من الله أبينا والرب يسوع المسيح . وفي العدد 7 ( حتى أنكم لستم ناقصين في موهبة وانتم متوقعون استعلان ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي يثبتكم ايضا الى النهاية بلا لوم في يوم ربنا يسوع المسيح امين هوالله الذي به دعيتم الى شركة ابنه يسوع ربنا )

-         1كورونثوس 2 : 8  ( ... لان لو عرفوا لما صلبوا رب المجد ) وفي رسالة يعقوب 2 : 1 كتب يقول ( يا اخوتي لا يكن لكم ايمان ربنا يسوع المسيح رب المجد في المحاباة ) وإذا رجعنا الى المزمور 24 : 9 نرى ماذا يقول الله بالوحي ( ارفعن أيتها الأرتاج رؤوسكن وارفعنها أيتها الأبواب الدهريات فيدخل ملك المجد من هو هذا ملك المجد رب الجنود هو ملك المجد )  أي الله نفسه .

-         1كورونثوس 6 : 9 يقول بولس للمؤمنين الذين كانوا خطاة وتبرروا بالإيمان بيسوع  ( أم لستم تعلمون ان الظالمين لا يرثون ملكوت الله لا تضلوا لا زناة ولا عبدة اوثان ولافاسقون ولا مأبونون ولا مضاجعوا ذكور ولا سارقون ولا طماعون ولا سكيرون ولا شتامون ولا خاطفون يرثون ملكوت الله وهكذا كان اناس منكم لكن قد اغتسلتم بل تقدستم بل تبررتم باسم الرب يسوع وبروح الهنا )  وفي الإصحاح 9 كتب يقول

-         كورونثوس 9 : 1 ألست أنا رسولا ألست أنا حرا أما رايت يسوع المسيح ربنا ألستم انتم عملي في الرب )وفي الأصحاح  11 كتب يقول :

-         1كورونثوس 11 : 23  ( لأني تسلمت من الرب ما سلمتكم أيضا أن الرب يسوع في الليلة الذي اسلم فيها أخذ خبزا وشكر وكسر وقال خذوا وكلوا هذا هو جسدي المكسور لأجلكم اصنعوا هذا لذكري كذلك الكأس أيضا بعد ما تعشوا قائلا هذه الكأس هي العهد الجديد بدمي اصنعوا هذا كلما شربتم لذكري فانكم كلما اكلتم هذا الخبز وشربتم هذه الكاس تخبرون بموت الرب الى أن يجيء اذا أي من أكل هذا الخبز أوشرب كاس الرب بدون استحقاق يكون مجرما في جسد الرب ودمه ).

-         1كورونثوس 12 : 3  ( لذلك اعرفكم ان ليس أحد وهو يتكلم بروح الله يقول يسوع اناثيما وليس أحد يقدر ان يقول يسوع رب إلا بالروح القدس ) أي أن من يقول ان يسوع ليس رب فكلامه ليس بروح الله أي الله غير موافق عليه . وفي كلامه عن أحداث النهاية والمجيء الثاني للمسيح وأخذ كنيسته :

-         1 كورونثوس 15 : 51 (هوذا سر أقوله لكم لا نرقد كلنا ولكننا كلنا نتغير في لحظة في طرفة عين عند البوق الأخير فإنه سيبوق فيقام الأموات عديمي فساد ونحن نتغير ... أين شوكتك يا موت أين غلبتك يا هاوية ...ولكن شكرا لله الذي يعطينا الغلبة بربنا يسوع المسيح )

-         1كورونثوس 16 : 22  ( ان كان أحد لا يحب الرب يسوع المسيح فليكن أناثيما ماران آثا نعمة الرب يسوع المسيح معكم )  وفي بداية رسالته الثانية قال :

-         2 كورونثوس 1 : 2 (نعمة لكم وسلام من الله أبينا والرب يسوع المسيح ) وفي الإصحاح الرابع كتب يقول

-         2 كورونثوس 4 : 5  ( فإننا لسنا نكرز بأنفسنا بل بالمسيح يسوع ربا ولكن بأنفسنا عبيدا لكم من اجل يسوع ) وفي آخر الرسالة كتب لهم يقول :

-         2 كورونثوس 13 : 14  ( نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح ومحبة الله وشركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم ) وفي بداية رسالته الى أهل غلاطية كتب بولس الرسول يقول :

-         غلاطية 1 : 3  ( نعمة لكم وسلام من الله الآب ومن ربنا يسوع المسيح ) وأيضا كررها في بداية رسالته الى أهل أفسس 

-         أفسس 1 : 3  ( مبارك الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي باركنا بكل بركة روحية في السماويات في المسيح )

-         أفسس 5 : 20 ( شاكرين كل حين على كل شيء في اسم ربنا يسوع المسيح لله والآب ) وفي آخر الرسالة

-         أفسس6 : 24  ( النعمة مع جميع الذين يحبون ربنا يسوع المسيح في عدم فساد ) وفي رسالته الى اهل فيلبي ولنا أيضا ان يكون لنا فكر المسيح :

-         فيلبي 2 : 6  ( الذي إذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلا لله لكنه أخلى نفسه آخذا صورة عبد صائرا في شبه الناس وإذ وجد في الهيئة كإنسان وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب لذلك رفعه الله وأعطاه اسما فوق كل اسم لكي تجثوا باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض ويعترف كل لسان أن يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب ) واذا رجعنا الى سفر أشعياء 45 نقرأ ماذا قال الله عن نفسه :

-         أشعيا 45 : 23  ( بذاتي اقسمت خرج من فمي الصدق كلمة لا ترجع أنه لي تجثوا كل ركبة يحلف كل لسان ) وهنا في رسالة فيلبي يقول أن ملائكة وبشر ستجثوا باسم يسوع  وتعترف أنه رب  فمن يكون يسوع ؟ وفي وصيته الى أهل كولوسي ولنا كتب بولس :

-         كولوسي 3 : 23 ( وكل ما فعلتم فاعملوا من القلب كما للرب ليس للناس عالمين انكم من الرب ستاخذون جزاء الميراث لأنكم تخدمون الرب المسيح ) وفي كلامه عن المؤمنين الذين يرقدون ( يموتوا ) وكيف أنهم سيقوموا يوم مجيء المسيح قال الرسول بولس في رسالته الى أهل تسالونيكي :

-         1 تسالونيكي 4 : 19 ( ثم لا أريد ان تجهلوا أيها الاخوة من جهة الراقدين لكي لا تحزنوا كالباقين الذين لا رجاء لهم لأنه ان كنا نؤمن ان يسوع مات وقام فكذلك الراقدين بيسوع سيحضرهم الله معه فإننا نقول لكم هذا بكلمة الرب أننا نحن الأحياء الباقين الى مجيء الرب لانسبق الرقدين لأن الرب نفسه بهتاف بصوت رئيس ملائكة وبوق الله سوف ينزل من السماء والاموات في المسيح سيقومون أولا ثم نحن الباقين سنخطف جميعا معهم في السحب لملاقاة الرب في الهواء وهكذا نكون كل حين مع الرب  ) ونلاحظ أن الرب هنا الذي سيأتي هو نفسه يسوع المسيح الذي وعد المؤمنين أنه سيأتي ثانية ويأخذهم . حين قال هذا في انجيل يوحنا 14 : 1 ( لا تضطرب قلوبكم ولا ترهب في بيت أبي منازل كثيرة والا فإني كنت قد قلت لكم أنا أمضي لأعد لكم مكانا وان مضيت واعددت لكم مكانا آتي ايضا وآخذكم الي حتى حيث أكون انا تكونون انتم أيضا ) وفي نفس الرسالة اصحاح 5 كتب يقول :

-         1 تسالونيكي 5 : 23 ( واله السلام نفسه يقدسكم بالتمام ولتحفظ روحكم ونفسكم وجسدكم كاملة بلا لوم عند مجيء ربنا يسوع المسيج ) وفي الخاتمة قال ( نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح معكم ) وفي بداية رسالته الثانية الى اهل تسالونيكي قال :

-         2 تسالونيكي 1 : 1 ( بولس وسلوانوس وتيموثاوس الى كنيسة التسالونيكيين في الله ابينا والرب يسوع المسيح نعمة لكم وسلام من الله ابينا والرب يسوع المسيح ) وفي العدد 6

-         2 تسالونيكي 1 : 6 ( اذ هو عادل عند الله أن الذين يضايقونكم يجازيهم ضيقا وأياكم الذي تتضايقون راحة معنا عند استعلان الرب يسوع من السماء مع ملائكة قوته ... لكي يتمجد اسم ربنا يسوع المسيج وانتم فيه بنعمة الهنا والرب يسوع المسيح ) . ومن جهة التصرفات السلبية في الكنيسة كتب يقول :

-         2 تسالونيكي 3 : 6 ( ثم نوصيكم ايها الإخوة باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح ان تتجنبوا كل أخ يسلك بلا ترتيب وليس حسب التعليم الذي أخذه منا ) وفي رسالته الى تيطس كتب بولس يقول :

-         تيطس 1 : 3 ( وإنما اظهر كلمته في اوقاتها الخاصة بالكرازة التي اؤتمنت انا عليها بحسب امر مخلصنا الله الى تيطس الابن الصريح حسب الإيمان المشترك نعمة ورحمة وسلام من الله الآب والرب يسوع المسيح مخلصنا ) وفي رسالته الى المؤمنين يقول يعقوب الرسول :

-         يعقوب 2 : 1  ( ياإخوتي لايكن لكم إيمان ربنا يسوع المسيح رب المجد في المحاباة ) والرسول بطرس أيضا يشجع المؤمنين على حياة الفضيلة والتقوى والصبر والمعرفة والتعفف والمحبة الاخوية ويقول في :

-         2 بطرس 1 : 10 ( لذلك بالأكثر اجتهدوا ايها الإخوة ان تجعلوا دعوتكم واختياركم ثابتين لأنكم اذا فعلتم ذلك لن تزلوا ابدا لأنه هكذا يقدم بسعة دخول الى ملكوت ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الأبدي )  وفي السماء لا يوجد ملكوتين  واحد لله وواحد ليسوع بل ملكوت واحد فالرب يسوع هو نفسه الله المتجسد . أما في سفر الرؤيا فيكتب الرسول يوحنا ما قاله له الرب يسوع نفسه :

-         ر ؤيا 1 : 7  ( هوذا يأتي مع السحاب وستنظره كل عين والذين طعنوه وينوح عليه جميع قبائل الأرض نعم آمين أنا هو الألف والياء البداية والنهاية يقول الرب الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي القادر على كل شيء )والذي سيأتي في المستقبل هو يسوع . وفي خاتمة السفر يقول يوحنا :

-         رؤيا 22 : 20  ( يقول الشاهد بهذا نعم انا آتي سريعا . آمين تعال أيها الرب يسوع نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح مع جميعكم )

المسيح سمي رب الارباب وملك الملوك 

وهذه التسمية اطلقت على الله في العهد القديم ففي سفر التثنية :

-         تثنية 10 : 17  ( لأن الرب الهكم هو اله الآلهة ورب الأرباب الاله العظيم الجبار المهيب الذي لا يأخذ  بالوجوه ولا يقبل رشوة ) .  وفي سفر المزامير يقول :

-         مزمور 136 : 3 ( احمدوا رب الأرباب لأن الى الأبد رحمته )  أما في العهد الجديد فقد قد كتب بولس الرسول في رسالته الأولى الى تلميذه تيموثاوس يقول :

-         1 تيموثاوس  6 : 14 -15  ( أن تحفظ الوصية بلا دنس ولا لوم الى ظهور ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي سيبينه في أوقاته المبارك العزيز الوحيد ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب ) . وفي سفر الرؤيا كتب يوحنا يقول :

-         رؤيا 17 : 14 ( هؤلاء سيحاربون الخروف والخروف يغلبهم لأنه رب الأرباب وملك الملوك والذين معه مدعوون ومختارون ومؤمنون ) وأيضا في رؤيا 19 عندما كان يصف رجوع المسيح ثانية :

-         رؤيا 19 : 16 ( وله على ثوبه وعلى فخذه اسم مكتوب ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب ) .

المسيح سمي القدوس

      فعندما بشر الملاك جبرائيل مريم العذراء بولادة يسوع منها في انجيل لوقا :

-         لوقا 1 : 35 ( فاجاب الملاك وقال لها الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللك فلذلك أيضا القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله ) . وحتى الشياطين شهدت على هويته وعرفته

-         مرقس 1 : 23 ( وكان في مجمعهم رجل فيه روح نجس فصرخ قائلا آه مالنا ولك يايسوع الناصري أتيت لتهلكنا أنا أعرفك من أنت قدوس الله ) وعندما شفى بطرس الرجل الأعرج الذي كان يستعطي على باب الهيكل قال بطرس للناس الذين تجمعوا عليه أن ليس بقواه ولا بتقواه صنع هذا بل باسم يسوع  وتابع يقول :

-         اعمال 3 : 14 ( ولكن أنتم أنكرتم القدوس البار وطلبتم أن يوهب لكم رجل قاتل ) وذلك عندما أراد بيلاطس أن يطلق يسوع في العيد رفض الشعب يسوع وطلبوا أن يطلق لهم باراباس .وعندما اطلق بطرس ويوحنا من السجن كان التلاميذ مجتمعين يصلّون من أجلهما فلما رأوهما فرحوا ورفعوا صلاة الى الله وقالوا : (ايها السيد أنت هو الاله الصانع السماء والأرض والبحر وكل ما فيها القائل بفم داود فتاك لماذا ارتجت الأمم وتفكر الشعوب بالباطل قامت ملوك الأرض واجتمع الرؤساء معا على الرب ومسيحه ) وهذا الكلام ورد في المزمور 2 وفسروا كيف تمت هذه النبوة في :

-         اعمال 4 : 27 ( لأنه بالحقيقة اجتمع على فتاك القدوس يسوع الذي مسحته , هيرودوس وبيلاطس البنطي مع أمم وشعوب اسرائيل ليفعلوا كل ما سبقت فعينت يداك ومشورتك أن يكون , والآن انظر الى تهديداتهم وامنح عبيدك أن يتكلموا بكلامك بكل مجاهرة بمد يدك للشفاء ولتجر آيات وعجائب باسم فتاك القدوس يسوع ) وفي سفر الرؤيا عندما كان يكتب الرسول يوحنا الى الكنائس السبعة حسب ما أعطاه الرب يسوع كتب يقول في :

-         رؤيا 3 : 7 ( واكتب الى ملاك الكنيسة التي في فيلادلفيا هذا يقوله القدوس الحق الذي له مفتاح بيت داود الذي يفتح ولا أحد يغلق ويغلق ولا أحد يفتح )  . وهذه التسمية أصلا اطلقت على الله في العهد القديم ( التوراة) يقول النبي اشعياء بوحي الله :

-         اشعياء 5 :24  ( لذلك كما يأكل لهيب النار القش ويهبط الحشيش الملتهب يكون أصلهم كالعفونة ويصعد زهرهم كالغبار لأنهم رذلوا شريعة رب الجنود واستهانوا بقدوس اسرائيل) وأيضا في الإصحاح 45 :

-         اشعياء 45 : 11 ( هكذا يقول الرب قدوس اسرائيل وجابله اسألوني عن الآتيات من جهة بني ومن جهة عمل يدي أوصوني ) وأيضا في اشعياء 43 :3 وفي أش 47 : 4 وفي أش 48 : 13 وفي 49 : 7 وأيضا النبي هوشع الذي عاصر عدة ملوك من بني اسرائيل وشاهد ارتداد الشعب عن الله ارسله الله لكي ينذر الشعب فقال لهم على لسان الله وبوحي الروح القدس :

-         هوشع 11 : 12 ( قد احاط بي افرايم بالكذب وبيت اسرائيل بالمكر ولم يزل يهوذا شاردا عن الله وعن القدوس الأمين ) . فكيف يسمح رجالات الله الاتقياء في العهد الجديد ورسله الذين اختارهم لكي ينشروا البشارة السارة عن الخلاص والتوبة وغفران الخطايا , كيف يسمحوا لأنفسهم أن ينسبوا هذا اللقب ليسوع المسيح إذا لم يكن هو كذلك . بالإضافة الى أن الملاك جبرائيل نفسه برسالة من الله سمى يسوع القدوس .

​*


----------



## Rosetta (1 يوليو 2010)

*المسيح سمي الأول والآخر . 

     فنرى أولا هذه التسمية اطلقت على الله في التوراة ( العهد القديم ) ففي سفر اشعياء يقول الله على لسان النبي

-         اشعياء 41 : 4 ( من فعل وصنع داعيا الأجيال من البدء أنا الأول ومع الآخرين أنا هو ) وأيضا في

-         اشعياء 44 : 6 ( هكذا يقول الرب ملك اسرائيل وفاديه رب الجنود أنا الأول وأنا الآخر ولا إله غيري )

-         اشعياء 48 : 12 ( اسمع يا يعقوب واسرائيل الذي دعوته أنا هو أنا الأول وأنا الآخر ) وفي سفر الرؤيا كتب يوحنا يقول على لسان الرب يسوع الإعلان الذي أعطاه إياه في الإصحاح الأول من السفر :

-         رؤيا 1 : 7  ( هوذا يأتي مع السحاب وستنظره كل عين والذين طعنوه وينوح عليه جميع قبائل الأرض نعم آمين. أنا هو الألف والياء البداية والنهاية يقول الرب الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي القادر على كل شيء) وفي الإصحاح 2 عندما قال الرب ليوحنا أن يكتب الى الكنائس السبعة كتب يقول :

-         رؤيا 2 : 8 ( واكتب الى ملاك كنيسة سميرنا هذا يقوله الأول والآخر الذي كان ميتا فعاش ). وفي خاتمة سفر الرؤيا كتب يوحنا على لسان الرب يسوع :

-         رؤيا 22 : 12 ( وها أنا آتي سريعا وأجرتي معي لأجازي كل واحد كما يكون عمله أنا الألف والياء البداية والنهاية الأول والآخر )         

المسيح سمي الأمين .

-         إن تسمية الأمين اطلقت على الله وحده في العهد القديم وهي لا تحق لغيره لأنه وحده الأمين. ففي سفر المزامير يقول الكتاب المقدس في :

-         مزمور 89 : 37 ( مثل القمر يثبت الى الدهر والشاهد في السماء أمين ) أما في العهد الجديد فنراها أيضا أطلقت على الرب يسوع وبواسطة أشخاص يهود يعرفون تماما العهد القديم ففي سفر الرؤيا يقول يوحنا :

-         رؤيا 1 : 5 ( ومن يسوع المسيح الشاهد الأمين البكر من الأموات ) .أي أول من قام من الأموات . وفي الإصحاح 19 أيضا يقول الرسول يوحنا ما أراه الرب يسوع في السماء :

-         رؤيا 19 : 11 ( ثم رأيت السماء مفتوحة واذا فرس ابيض والجالس عليه يدعى أمينا وصادقا وبالعدل يحكم ويحارب ... ومو متسربل بثوب مغموس بدم ويدعى كلمة الله  ) .مغموس بدم دلالة على عملية الفداء على الصليب . إن هذه الأسماء السابق ذكرها  التي اطلقت على المسيح قالها رجال يهود يعلمون الكتاب المقدس ( العهد القديم ) جيدا ويؤمنون بوحدانية الله , وآمنوا أن يسوع هذا هو المسيح المخلص الآتي الى العالم أي الله المتجسد , التي تكلمت عنه النبوآت في الكتاب المقدس .

3- الصفات المنسوبة للمسيح والتي تنسب فقط الى الله .

     المسيح له وجود ذاتي مستقل :  

     فيقول عنه الإنجيل في يوحنا 1 : 3 ( كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان فيه كانت الحياة والحياة كانت نور الناس ) .وفي الإصحاح 5 من نفس السفر :

-         يوحنا 5 : 26 ( لأنه كما أن الآب له حياة في ذاته كذلك أعطى الابن أن تكون له حياة في ذاته ). وفي

-         يوحنا 6 : 33 قال المسيح عن نفسه ( لأن خبز الله هو النازل من السماء الواهب حياة للعالم ) فالذي يهب الحياة للعالم هو مالك هذه الحياة وله سلطان عليها وهو موجود قبلها وخالقها لكي يعطيها للعالم. وفي :

-         يوحنا 6 : 54  قال عن نفسه ( من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي " بشكل رمزي طبعا" فله حياة أبدية وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير ) ومن يستطيع أن يعطي حياة في اليوم الأخير إلا الذي له حياة في ذاته . وفي الرسالة الأولى التي كتبها نفس الرسول يوحنا اليهودي الأصل :

-         1 يوحنا 5 : 11 ( وهذه هي الشهادة أن الله أعطانا حياة ابدية وهذه الحياة هي في ابنه , من له الابن فله حياة ومن ليس له ابن الله فليست له حياة ) . وفي أعمال الرسل 3 عندما رأى المسيح بعد قيامته من الأموات وعلّم أنه ليس نبي أو رسول عادي وأنه نفذ كلامه حين قال لليهود في يوحنا 2 ( انقضوا هذا الهيكل وفي ثلاثة أيام أقيمه ) وأيضا في يوحنا 10 :17 حين قال لليهود ( لهذا يحبني الآب لأني أضع نفسي لآخذها ليس أحد يأخذها مني بل أضعها أنا من ذاتي لي سلطان أن أضعها ولي سلطان أن آخذها أيضا ) حين رأى بطرس أنه فعلا نفذ ما قاله وقام  قال لليهود المتجمهرين في العيد في أورشليم في :

-         أعمال 3 : 15 ( ورئيس الحياة قتلتموه الذي أقامه الله من الأموات ونحن شهود لذلك ) فهذا اليهودي الأصل الذي يعرف تماما أن صفة رئيس الحياة هي لله لأنه واهب الحياة للعالم قال أن يسوع هو رئيس الحياة لأنه فهم أن ليسوع نفس سلطان الله الآب في الحياة . فهذه الآيات تتكلم أن للمسيح حياة في ذاته ووجود ذاتي مستقل .

المسيح أزلي أبدي .

-         ففي أول آية من انجيل يوحنا يقول الكتاب ( في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله ) وهنا يتكلم عن شخص وليس عن كلمة لأنه يقول كان الكلمة وليس كانت الكلمة  والمسيح معروف أته كلمة الله الأزلية , وكلمة الله موجودة منذ وجود الله الأزلي. وفي حديثه مع اليهود قال لهم في نفس الإنجيل :

-         يوحنا 8 : 56  ( أبوكم ابراهيم تهلل بأن يرى يومي فرأى وفرح , فقال له اليهود ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد أفرأيت ابراهيم قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق أقول لكم قبل أن يكون ابراهيم أنا كائن ) من يستطيع أن يصرح هكذا تصريح إذا لم يكن حقيقة . والخليقة كلها تشهد أن المسيح  كان بارا ولم يخطىء ولم يكذب . وفي رسالته الأولى كتب يوحنا ما شاهده وما عاينه بنفسه :

-         1 يوحنا 1 : 1 ( الذي كان من البدء الذي سمعناه الذي رايناه بعيوننا الذي شاهدناه ولمسته أيدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة ) لأن يوحنا عرف وفهم أن يسوع المسيح كان موجودا قبل أن يكون الخلق . وفي الرسالة الى العبرانيين يفول كاتب  السفر العبراني الذي يعرف العهد القديم جيدا :

-         عبرانيين 13 : 8  ( يسوع المسيح هو هو أمسا واليوم والى الأبد ) أي أنه كان في الماضي في البدء وأنه موجودا معنا اليوم وسيبقى الى الأبد وهو سيرجع ليأخذ كنيسته وهو شفيعها الآن وهو سيكون الديان العادل في المستقبل أي أنه سيبقى الى الأبد . أما ما قيل عنه في العهد القديم والذي يتكلم عن كونه أبديا :

-         أشعياء 9 : 6  ( لأنه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى ابنا وتكون الرياسة على كتفه ويدعى اسمه عجيبا مشيرا إلها قديرا أبا أبديا رئيس السلام ) . وأيضا النبي ميخا في الإصحاح الخامس من سفره كتب يقول عن نفس الموضوع :

-         ميخا 5 : 2 ( أما أنت يابيت لحم افراتة وأنت صغيرة ان تكوني بين الوف يهوذا فمنك يخرج لي الذي يكون متسلطا على اسرائيل ومخارجه منذ القدم منذ أيام الأزل ) . وإذا رجعنا الى العهد الجديد في انجيل متى في زمن ولادة المسيح حين أتى مجوس من المشرق الى أورشليم يسألون أين هو المولود ملك اليهود :

-         متى 2 : 3 ( فلما سمع الملك هيرودوس اضطرب وجميع اورشليم معه فجمع كل رؤساء الكهنة وكتبة الشعب وسألهم أين يولد المسيح فقالوا له في بيت لحم اليهودية لأنه هكذا مكتوب بالنبي وأنت يابيت لحم أرض يهوذا لست الصغرى بين رؤساء يهوذا لأن منك يخرج مدبر يرعى شعبي اسرائيل ) فنرى كيف أن حتى أعداءه وكثير من الذين لم يؤمنوا به في البداية شهدوا على صحة هذا الكلام .

المسيح لايتغير : فهو

1-   كلي الوجود : فعندما كان يعلّم تلاميذه عن الصلاة قال لهم في :

-         متى 18 : 20  ( لأنه حيثما اجتمع اثنان او ثلاثة باسمي فهناك أكون في وسطهم ) . فلو كان نبيا مخلوقا عاديا كغيره من الأنبياء لما تجرأ وقال هذا الكلام أنه سيكون في اي مكان في العالم يجتمع في مؤمنان باسمه وإنه سيستجيب طلباتهم . وفي آخر انجيل متى بعد قيامته ظهر المسيح لتلاميذه وكلمهم بهذا :

-         متى 28 : 18 ( فتقدم يسوع وكلمهم قائلا دفع الي كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به وها أنا معكم كل الأيام والى انقضاء الدهر ) . فلولم يكن المسيح فعلا كلي الوجود لما استطاع أن يقول أنه سيكون مع المؤمنين على مر العصور منذ ساعة صعوده الى السماء الى ساعة مجيئه . 

2-   المسيح كلي المعرفة : فبشهادة المسيح شخصيا عن نفسه في :

    -      متى 11 :  27  ( كل شيء دفع الي من أبي وليس أحد يعرف الإبن إلا الآب ولا أحد يعرف الآب إلا الابن   

      ومن أراد الابن أن يعلن له ) وعندما قدموا له مفلوجا مطروحا على فراش قال للمفلوج ثق يابني مغفورة لك خطاياك ولكن كان هناك من اعترض على كلامه :

-         متى 9 : 3 ( واذا قوم من الفريسيين قالوا في أنفسهم هذا يجدف فعلم يسوع أفكارهم فقال لماذا تفكرون بالشر في قلوبكم ) وبسبب شر قلوبهم كانوا يعترضون على كل عمل صالح حتى أنهم نسبوا هذه الأعمال التي يعملها الى الشياطين ففي :

-         متى 12 : 22  يقول الإنجيل ( حينئذ أحضروا اليه مجنون اعمى واخرس فشفاه حتى أن الأعمى الأخرس تكلم وأبصر فبهت كل الجموع وقالوا ألعل هذا هو ابن داود , اما الفريسيين فلما سمعوا قالوا هذا لا يخرج الشياطين إلا ببعلزبول رئيس الشياطين فعلم يسوع افكارهم وقال لهم كل مملكة منقسمة على ذاتها تخرب وكل مدينة او بيت منقسم على ذاته لا يثبت ) لكي يفهموا ان الشيطان لا يمكن ان يخرج شيطانا من أحد . وأراد الفريسيون والهيروديسيون أن يصطادوه بكلمة فأرسلوا يسألونه عن الجزية هل تعطى لقيصر أم لا :

-         مرقس 12 : 14 ( فلما جاؤا قالوا له يامعلم نعلم أنك صادق ولا تبالي بأحد لأنك لا تنظر لوجوه الناس بل بالحق تعلم طريق الله, أيجوز أن تعطى جزية لقيصر أم لا نعطي أم لا نعطي فعلم رياءهم وقال لهم لماذا تجربونني ... أعطوا ما لقيصر لقيصر وما لله لله فتعجبوا منه ) . فالرياء هو أن الإنسان يقول غير ما في قلبه, ومعرفة القلوب من صفاة الله وحده وهو وحده الذي لاينظر الى الوجوه . وفي انجيل يوحنا يقول عنه الكتاب :

-         يوحنا 2 : 23 ( ولما كان في أورشليم في عيد الفصح آمن كثيرون باسمه اذ رأوا الآيات التي صنع لكن يسوع لم يأتمنهم على نفسه لأنه كان يعرف الجميع ولأنه لم يكن محتاجا ان يشهد أحد عن الإنسان لأنه علم ما كان في الأنسان ) لأنه من هؤلاء الناس من قال للوالي الروماني أصلبه أصلبه . وفي يوحنا 6 عندما طلب منه اليهود أن يصنع لهم آية لكي يؤمنوا به لأن موسى أنزل لآبائهم المن من السماء فقال لهم يسوع أنه هو الخبز الحقيقي النازل من السماء والذي ياكله لا يموت . من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي فله حياة أبدية وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير :

-         يوحنا 6 : 60 ( فقال كثيرون من تلاميذه إذ سمعوا  أن هذا الكلام صعب من يقدر أن يسمعه فعلم يسوع في نفسه أن تلاميذه يتذمرون على هذا فقال لهم أهذا يعثركم فإن رأيتم ابن الأنسان صاعدا الى حيث كان أولا الروح هو الذي يحيي أما الجسد فلا ينفع شيئا الكلام الذي أكلمكم به هو روح وحياة ولكن منكم قوم لا يؤمنون. لأن يسوع من البدء علم من هم الذين لا يؤمنون به ومن هو الذي يسلمه ) أي ان هذا الكلام روحي فعملية أكل جسد المسيح وشرب دمه هي روحية بحتة ورمزية دلالة لكسر جسده وهرق دمه على الصليب لفداء البشر الذين يقبلونه مخلصا لهم . وفي سفر الرؤيا عندما طلب المسيح من يوحنا أن يكتب الى الكنائس السبعة في آسيا الصغرى والتي ترمز الى الكنيسة على مر العصور الى أن يجيء ثانية :

-         رؤيا 2 : 1 ( اكتب الى ملاك كنيسة أفسس هذا يقوله الممسك السبعة الكواكب في يمينه الماشي في وسط السبع المناير الذهبية أنا عارف أعمالك وتعبك وصبرك ...  )  وكررها له عن الكنائس الأخرى في رؤيا 2 : 9 و13 و 19 و 3 : 1 و8 و 15  وفي رؤيا 2 : 22 قال له أن يكتب .. فستعرف جميع الكنائس إني أنا هو الفاحص الكلى والقلوب وسأعطي كل واحد منكم بحسب أعماله ) وهذه من صفاة وأعمال الله .  

3- المسيح كلي القدرة :    ففي يوحنا 5 عندما اعترض اليهود عليه وأرادوا أن يقتلوه لأنه جعل نفسه معادلا لله قال لهم يسوع :

-     يوحنا 5 : 19 ( الحق الحق أقول لكم لا يقدر الإبن أن يعمل شيئا من نفسه إلا ما ينظر الآب يعمل لأن مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الإبن كذلك لأن الآب يحب الإبن ويريه جميع ما هو يعمله وسيريه أعمالا أعظم من هذه لتتعجبوا أنتم لأنه كما أن الآب يقيم الأموات ويحي كذلك الإبن أيضا يحي من يشاء ) والإنجيل يذكر الكثير من العجائب الي عملها المسيح بقدرته الذاتية نذكر منها سلطانه على الطبيعة عندما كان مع التلاميذ في السفينة وكان نائما وهاج البحر :

-     متى 8 : 25 ( فتقدم تلاميذه وأيقظوه قائلبن ياسيد نجنا فإننا نهلك فقال لهم ما بالكم خائفين با قليلي الإيمان ثم قام وانتهر الرياح والبحر فصار هدوء عظيم فتعجب الناس قائلين أي انسان هذا فإن الرياح والبحر جميعا تطيعه )  وأيضا سلطانه على الأرواح الشريرة مع مجنون كورة الجدريين :

-     لوقا 8 : 26  ( وساروا الى كورة الجدريين التي مقابل الجليل ولما خرج الى الأرض استقبله رجل من المدينة كان فيه شياطين منذ زمان طويل وكان لا يلبس ثوبا ولا يقيم في بيت بل في القبور فلما رأى يسوع صرخ وخر له وقال بصوت عظيم مالي ولك يا يسوع ابن الله العلي اطلب منك أن لاتعذبني لأنه أمر الروح النجس أن يخرج من الانسان لأنه منذ زمان كثير كان يخطفه ... وطلب أن لا يأمرهم بالذهاب الى الهاوية وكان هناك قطيع خنازير كثيرة ترعى في الجبل فطلبوا اليه أن يأذن لهم بالدخول فيها فأذن لهم ) وفي لوقا 4 عندما دخل مدينة كفرناحوم وكان يعلّم في السبت في المجمع

-     لوقا 4 : 33 ( وكان في المجمع رجل به روح شيطان نجس فصرخ بصوت عظيم قائلا آه مالنا ولك يايسوع الناصري أتيت لتهلكنا انا أعرفك من انت قدوس الله فانتهرهه يسوع قائلا اخرس واخرج منه فصرعه الشيطان في الوسط وخرج منه ولم يضره شيئا فوقعة دهشة على الجميع وكانوا يخاطبون بعضهم بعضا قائلين ماهذه الكلمة لأنه بسلطان وقوة يامر الأرواح النجسة فتخرج )  وعندما شفى حماة بطرس في بيته قدموا إليه كثيرين من المرضى فشفاهم :

-    لوقا 4 : 41 ( وكانت شياطين ايضا تخرج من كثيرين وهي تصرخ وتقول انت المسيح ابن الله فانتهرهم ولم يدعهم يتكلمون لأنهم عرفوه أنه المسيح ) . وأيضا في الرسائل يتكلم عن قدرة الرب يسوع  ففي

-    فيلبي 3 : 20  يقول الرسول بولس بوحي الروح القدس ( فان سيرتنا نحن هي في السماويات التي منها أيضا ننتظر مخلصا هو الرب يسوع الذي سيغير شكل جسد تواضعنا ليكون على صورة جسد مجده بحسب عمل استطاعته ان يخضع لنفسه كل شيء ) وأيضا في رسالته الى أهل كولوسي يقول الرسول بولس :

-    كولوسي 2 : 9 ( فإنه فيه يحل كل ملىء اللاهوت جسديا وأنتم مملوؤون فيه الذي هو رأس كل رياسة وسلطان ) . وفي سفر الرؤيا يتكلم المسيح عن نفسه وقدرته وسلطانه :

-     رؤيا 22 : 12 ( وها أنا آتي سريعا واجرتي معي لأجازي كل واحد كما يكون عمله ) من من الأنبياء استطاع أو تجرأ أن يقول سأجازي احد كما يكون عمله ؟.

4-   المسيح كلي الكمال :  نحن كبشر نتطلع لأن نصير كاملين كما قال المسيح كونوا كاملين كما أن اباكم السماوي كامل لكن صفة الكمال المعرفة بأل التعريف تنطبق فقط على المسيح لأنه وبشهادة أعداءه لم يفعل خطية ولا وجد فيه غش وجميع البشر بدون استثناء أخطأوا حتى الشياطين تشهد على ذلك وهو نفسه قال ( رئيس هذا العالم ( ويقصد الشيطان ) يأتي وليس له في شيء ) . وكاتب سفر العبرانيين

فيقول في الإصحاح 5

-     عبرانيين 5 : 8 ( مع كونه ابنا تعلم الطاعة مما تألم به وإذ كمّل صار لجميع الذين يطيعونه سبب خلاص أبدي ) من من الأنبياء يقدر أن يقول انه سبب خلاص ابدي للبشر؟ أو من من أنبياء الله  قال عن احد غير المسيح انه سبب خلاص للبشر ؟ والرسول بولس الذي يعرف معنى هذه الكلمة في العهد القديم كتب يقول في رسالته الى اهل كورونثوس :

     -      1 كورونثوس 13 : 9 ( لأننا نعلم بعض العلم ونتنبأ بعض التنبؤ ولكن متى جاء الكامل فحينئذ يبطل ما هو 

       بعض ) والموعود بمجيئه هو الرب يسوع المسيح .

المسيح هو الحق :

  ففي بداية انجيل يوحنا يقول الرسول :

-         يوحنا 1 : 17 ( لأن الناموس بموسى اعطي اما النعمة والحق فبيسوع المسيح صارا ) وعندما كان يعلم يقول الانجيل في

-         يوحنا 8 : 30 ( وبينما هويتكلم بهذا آمن به كثيرون فقال يسوع لليهود الذين آمنوا به انكم إن ثبتم في كلامي فبالحقيقة تكونون تلاميذي وتعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم ) وبالعدد 36 قال لهم فان حرركم الإبن فبالحقيقة تكونون احرارا ). وأثناء العشاء الأخير قبيل ان يسلم للصلب قال للتلاميذ انه ذاهب الى الآب ليعد لهم ولكل مؤمن مكان في السماء , فقال له توما انه لا يعرف الى اين بذهب ولا يعرف الطريق فقال له يسوع ما لم ولن يستطع احد لا نبي ورسول ولا مرسل  ان يقولها عن نفسه :

-         يوحنا 14 : 6 ( أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة ليس احد يأتي الى الآب إلا بي ) . ويوحنا نفسه كاتب الانجيل كتب في رسالته الأولى :

-         1 يوحنا 5 : 20  ( ونعلم ان ابن الله قد جاء واعطانا بصيرة لنعرف الحق ونحن في الحق في ابنه يسوع المسيح هذا هو الإله الحق والحياة الابدية ) . وفي سفر الرؤيا عندما طلب يسوع من يوحنا ان يكتب الى الكنائس السيعة قال له عن نفسه في :

-         رؤيا 3 : 7 ( واكتب الى ملاك الكنيسة التي في فيلادلفيا هذا يقوله القدوس الحق الذي له مفتاح بيت داود الذي يفتح ولا احد يغلق ويغلق ولا احد يفتح )  وهذه من اعمال الله كما قال ايوب في

-         ايوب 12 : 14 ( هوذا يهدم ولا احد يبني يغلق على انسان فلا يفتح ) . والنبي اشعياء تنبأ عن المسيح  في

-         اشعياء 22 : 22  ( وأجعل مفتاح بيت داود على كتفه فيفتح وليس من يغلق ويغلق وليس من يفتح ).

المسيح هو المحبة : 

 فبالمسيح وحده تجسدت هذه الكلمة فلا يستطيع احد في العالم ان يقول انه احب اكثر من المسيح او انه مارس المحبة في حياته اكثر من المسيح فهو علّم عنها ومارسها كما كل تعاليمه حين قال للتلاميذ في يوحنا 13 34 ( وصية جديدة انا اعطيكم ان تحبوا بعضكم بعضا كما احببتكم انا تحبون بعضكم بعضا بهذا يعرف الجميع انكم تلاميذي إن كان لكم حب بعضكم لبعض ) وهو قال احبوا اعداءكم وهو نفسه احبهم وغفر لهم . فلوقا الذي كتب انجيل لوقا كتب ايضا سفر اعمال الرسل, ففي بداية السفر قال: أعمال 1 : 1 ( الكلام الاول انشأته يا ثاوفيلس عن جميع ما ابتدأ يسوع يفعله ويعلّم به )  فيسوع لم يعلم نظريات لا تطبق  فيقول عنه الانجيل في :

-         يوحنا 13 : 1 ( أما يسوع قبل عيد الفصح  وهوعالم ان ساعته قد جاءت لينتقل من هذا العالم الى الآب اذ كان قد أحب خاصته الذين في العالم أحبهم الى المنتهى ) وفي نفس الانجيل في :

-         يوحنا 15 : 13 قال عن المحبة اعظم تعبير يمكن ان يوصف  ( ليس لأحد حب اعظم من هذا ان يضع احد نفسه لاجل احباءه ) يمكن ان نتأثر ونقول فعلا هذا صحيح يمكن للأهل ان يضعوا نفوسهم لأجل أولادهم  لكن ان يضع احد نفسه من اجل اعداءه ؟ وهذا ماعمله يسوع فهذه قمة المحبة المضحية . والرسول بولس شرح طبيعة هذه المحبة الإلهية في رسالته الى اهل رومية حين قال أن محبة الله قد انسكبت في قلوبنا بالروح القدس المعطى لنا

-         رومية 5 : 6  ( لان المسيح اذ كنا بعد ضعفاء مات في الوقت المعين لأجل الفجار فانه بالجهد يموت احد لاجل بار ربما لاجل الصالح يجسر احد ايضا ان يموت ولكن الله بين محبته لنا لانه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لاجلنا ) ما اعظمها محبة اذ قبل المسيح البار ان يكون البديل عن الخطاة مع انه لم يفعل خطية . ويوحنا في رسالته الاولى كتب للمؤمنين كيف يجب ان تكون المحبة العملية :

-         1 يوحنا 3 : 16 ( بهذا قد عرفنا المحبة ان ذاك وضع نفسه لأجلنا فنحن ينبغي أن نضع نفوسنا لاجل الاخوة ) والمحبة هي المقياس الحقيقي للتعليم الالهي أي اذا كان التعليم الذي نسمعه هو من الله ام لا, فبنفس الرسالة كتب يوحنا يقول :

-         1 يوحنا 4 : 6 ( نحن من الله فمن يعرف الله يسمع لنا ومن ليس من الله لا يسمع لنا من هذا نعرف روح الحق وروح الضلال ايها الأحباء لنحب بعضنا بعضا لان المحبة هي من الله وكل من يحب فقد ولد من الله ويعرف الله ومن لا يحب لم يعرف الله لان الله محبة بهذا أظهرت محبة الله فينا ان الله ارسل ابنه الوحيد الى العالم لكي نحيا به, في هذا هي المحبة ليس اننا نحن احببنا الله بل انه هو احبنا وارسل ابنه كفارة لخطايانا )  وبولس في رسالته الى اهل افسس كتب يقول:

-         افسس 3 : 18 ( وأنتم متأصلون ومتأسسون في المحبة حتى تستطيعوا ان تدركوا مع جميع القديسين ما هو العرض والطول والعمق والعلو  وتعرفوا محبة المسيح الفائقة المعرفة لكي تمتلئوا الى كل ملء الله )

 المسيح هو البار :

وهو الذي لم يفعل خطية ولا وجد في فمه غش . 

       ففي اعمال الرسل قال بطرس مخاطبا اليهود في الهيكل بعد ان شفى اعرجا من بطن امه على باب الهيكل

-         اعمال 3 : 14 ( ولكن انتم انكرتم القدوس البار وطلبتم ان يوهب لكم رجل قاتل ) يقصد باراباس بدل يسوع واستفانوس الذي قتله اليهود رجما بسبب ايمانه قال لهم قبيل موته في :

-         اعمال 7 : 51 ( يا قساة الرقاب وغير المختونين بالقلوب والآذان انتم دائما تقاومون الروح القدس كما كان آباؤكم كذلك انتم, أي الأنبياء لم يضطهده آباؤكم وقد قتلوا الذين سبقوا وأنبأوا بمجيء البار الذي انتم الآن صرتم مسلميه وقاتليه ).  وبولس نفسه شهد ليسوع المسيح انه البار حين لاقاه على طريق دمشق واصيب بالعمى من شدة الضوء الصادر عن يسوع فأرسل اليه حنانيا لكي يشفيه  في:

-         اعمال 22 : 14 ( فقال ايها الأخ شاول اله آبائنا انتخبك لتعلم مشئته وتبصر البار وتسمع صوتا من فمه ) والرسول يوحنا كتب في رسالته الأولى للمؤمنين موصيا لهم ان لا يخطئوا :

-         1 يوحنا 2 :1 ( يا اولادي اكتب اليكم هذا لكي لا تخطئوا وإن أخطأ أحد فلنا شفيع عند الآب يسوع المسيح البار وهو كفارة لخطايانا ليس لخطايانا فقط بل لخطايا كل العالم أيضا ) . وصفة البار هي من صفاة الله ففي مزمور 7 : 9 يقول ( لينته شر الأشرار وثبت الصديق فإن فاحص القلوب والكلى الله البار ) , واستطرادا ، عملية فحص الكلى والقلوب اطلقت على الرب يسوع أو بالأحرى هو قالها عن نفسه في سفر الرؤيا :

-         رؤيا 2 : 23 ( ... فستعرف جميع الكنائس اني أنا فاحص الكلى والقلوب ) .

المسيح هوالأمين :

ففي رؤيا 1 : 5  يقول المسيح عن نفسه ( ومن يسوع المسيح الشاهد الأمين ) وكذلك في رؤيا 3 : 14 و19 : 11  وهذه ايضا من صفاة الله ففي مزمور 89 : 37 يقول الكتاب ( مثل القمر يثبت الى الدهر والشاهد في السماء أمين )  

4- الأعمال التي عملها المسيح والتي لا يستطيع احد ان يعملها إلا الله وحده : 

      أ – الخلق :

     ففي يوحنا 1 : 3  يقول عنه الانجيل ( كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان ) وفي

-         يوحنا 1 : 10 ( كان في العالم وكون العالم به ولم يعرفه العالم ). وبولس الرسول الذي يعرف خالقه تمام المعرفة  كتب عن المسيح بوحي الروح القدس برسالته الى اهل كولوسي :

-         كولوسي 1 : 16 ( فإنه فيه خلق الكل ما في السماوات وما على الارض ما يرى وما لا يرى سواء كان عروشا أم سيادات ام رياسات ام سلاطين الكل به وله قد خلق الذي هو قبل كل شيء وفيه يقوم الكل ) فكيف يمكن لبولس اليهودي المتمرس ان يعلن هكذا إعلان اذا لم يكن فعلا قد فهم ان المسيح هو نفسه الخالق . ويقول عنه الكتاب في سفر العبرانيين هذا السفر الموجه الى اليهود الذي آمنوا ان يسوع هو المخلص الوحيد

-         عبرانيين 1 : 1 ( الله بعد ما كلم الآباء والأنبياء بانواع وطرق كثيرة كلمنا في هذه الأيام في ابنه الذي جعله وارثا لكل شيء الذي به عمل العالمين ) .ويقول عنه الانجيل انه صنع من الطين عينين لأعمى في

-         يوحنا 9 : 6 ( قال هذا وتفل على الارض وصنع من التفل طينا وطلى به عيني الاعمى ) وهذا الانسان كان اعمى من بطن امه فالمسيح اعطاه عينين واعطى حياة لعينيه . ونحن نعرف ان الله جبل آدم من تراب الارض ونفخ فيه واعطاه نسمة الحياة.

ب – الحافظ والماسك لكل الأشياء :

ففي الرسالة الى العبرانيين 1 : 3 يقول عنه الكتاب ( الذي وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الاشياء بكلمة قدرته ) وفي كولوسي 1 : 17 يقول عنه الرسول بولس ( الذي هو قبل كل شيء وفيه يقوم الكل ) .

ج – المسيح هو الغافر لخطايا البشر والواهب حياة ابدية :     

      في اعظم تصريح سماوي عن يسوع حين بشر الملاك جبرائيل مريم بولادة يسوع وكيف كلم يوسف خطيبها وقال له عن مريم في :

-         متى 1 : 21 ( فستلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه يسوع لأنه يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم ) لأن اسم يسوع يعني الله يخلص . وعندما ابتدأ يوحنا المعمدان خدمته وأتى اليه يسوع ليعتمد منه قال عنه في :

-         يوحنا 1 : 29 ( هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم )

      ويذكر الانجيل عنه هذا السلطان  عندما قدموا له مفلوجا وانزلوه من السقف بسبب الجمع :

-         مرقس 2 : 5 ( فلما رأى يسوع ايمانهم قال للمفلوج يا بني مغفورة لك خطاياك )  فاتهمه اليهود بالتجديف لان سلطان مغفرة الخطايا هو لله وحده وهذا صحيح فقال لهم ايهما ايسر ان يقال له مغفورة لك خطاياك  ام قم احمل سريرك وامشي ولكن لتعلموا ان لابن الانسان سلطان على الارض ان يغفر الخطايا ( الدليل ) قال للمفلوج  لك اقول قم واحمل سريرك واذهب الى بيتك . فالشواهد على ان المسيح يستطيع ان يغفر الخطايا كثيرة جدا ففي انجيل يوحنا اصحاح 8  قال لليهود الذين يسمعونه كل من يعمل الخطية هو عبد للخطية وتابع يقول لهم

-         يوحنا 8 : 36 ( فإن حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة تكونون احرارا ) طبعا الحرية الحقيقية هي الحرية من عبودية الخطية . وفي العشاء الاخير مع تلاميذه في :

-         متى 26 : 27 يقول الكتاب  ( وأخذ الكأس وشكر واعطاهم قائلا اشربوا منها كلكم لان هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يسفك من اجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا ) . فإذا كانت هناك طريقة اخرى لمغفرة الخطايا اصلية ام غير اصلية يكون المسيح هنا مخطئا  , وحاشا له ان يخطىء .وبعد قيامة المسيح من الأموات في عيد الخمسين قدم الى اورشليم كثير من اليهود ليعيدوا فوعظ فيهم بطرس عن المسيح متكلما عن النبوات التي تتحدث عن مجيء المسيح وآلامه وموته وقيامته وكيف تمت في يسوع فيقول الكتاب في اعمال الرسل

-         اعمال 2 : 37 ( فلما سمعوا نخسوا في قلوبهم وقالوا لبطرس ولسائر الرسل ماذا نصنع ايها الرجال الاخوة فقال لهم بطرس توبوا وليعتمد كل واحد منكم على اسم يسوع المسيح لغفران الخطايا فتقبلوا عطية الروح القدس ) . ولما ذهب بطرس الى بيت كرنيليوس لكي يخبره كيف يمكن ان يخلص بحسب وصية الملاك قال في ختام حديثه معه وأمام اليهود الين رافقوه في :

-         اعمال 10 : 43 ( له يشهد جميع الانبياء ان كل من يؤمن به ينال باسمه غفران الخطايا ) .أما بولس عندما ذهب الى انطاكية بيسيدية ودخل مجمع اليهود, وبعد قراءة الناموس والانبياء طلبوا منه ان يتكلم فكلمهم عن تعامل الله مع الشعب في القديم الى ان وصل الى يسوع وموته وقيامته وختم كلامه في :

-         اعمال 13 : 38 ( فليكن معلوما عندكم ايها الرجال الاخوة انه بهذا ينادى لكم بغفران الخطايا , بهذا يتبرر كل من يؤمن من كل ما لم تقدروا ان تتبرروا منه بناموس موسى ).  وفي رسالته الى اهل رومية فسر بولس كيف يتبرر الانسان امام الله :

-         رومية 3 : 21 ( واما الآن فقد ظهر بر الله بدون الناموس مشهودا له من الناموس والانبياء بر الله بالإيمان بيسوع المسيح الى كل وعلى كل الذين يؤمنون لأنه لا فرق اذ الجميع أخطأوا وأعوزهم مجد الله متبررين مجانا بنعمته بالفداء الذي بيسوع المسيح ) . وفي رسالته الى اهل افسس يؤكد ما قاله المسيح في العشاء الاخير عن سفك دمه لغفران الخطايا :

-         افسس 1 : 7 ( الذي فيه لنا الفداء بدمه غفران الخطايا )  وفي وصيته الى المؤمنين من اهل كولوسي يقول الرسول بولس في :

-         كولوسي 3 : 13 ( محتملين بعضكم بعضا ومسامحين بعضكم بعضا ان كان لأحد على أحد شكوى فكما غفر لكم المسيح هكذا أنتم أيضا ). كل هذا استطاع ان يقوله ويفسره لانه فهم من الرب يسوع نفسه سبب دعوته له عندما ظهر له على طريق دمشق, واخبرها في شهادته امام الملك اغريباس  في :

-         اعمال 26 : 16 ( ولكن قم وقف على رجليك لاني لهذا ظهرت لك لانتخبك خادما وشاهدا بما رأيت وبما سأظهر لك به منقذا إياك من الشعب ومن الامم الذين انا الان ارسلك اليهم لتفتح عيونهم كي يرجعوا من ظلمات الى نور ومن سلطان الشيطان الى الله حتى ينالوا بالايمان بي غفران الخطايا ونصيبا مع المقدسين ) .

 -         أما كيف يهب المسيح الحياة الابدية فنقرأ عنه في انجيل يوحنا في اشهر آية كتابية في التاريخ البشري :

-         يوحنا 3 : 16  ( لأنه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية ) وفي :

-         يوحنا 6 : 40  عندما كان يعظ الجموع امام بحر الجليل ( لأن هذه مشيئة الذي ارسلني ان كل من يرى الابن ويؤمن به تكون له حياة ابدية وانا اقيمه في اليوم الأخير ) وكررها في العدد 44 و54  وايضا في :

-         يوحنا 10 : 27 حين قال يسوع نفسه  لليهود ( خرافي تسمع صوتي وانا اعرفها فتتبعني وأنا اعطيها حياة ابدية ولن تهلك الى الأبد ولا يخطفها احد من يدي ) ويوحنا المعمدان الذي ارسل لكي يمهد الطريق امام المسيح قال عنه كلام لا يتجرأ نبي يهودي ان يقوله اذا لم يكن صحيحا :

-         يوحنا 3 : 36( الذي يؤمن بالابن له حياة ابدية والذي لا يؤمن لن يرى حياة بل يمكث عليه غضب الله ) وعندما مرض لعازر ارسلوا الى يسوع  لكي يأتي ويشفيه , ولكنه عندما جاء اليهم كان قد مات , فقالت اخته ليسوع لو كنت ههنا لم يمت اخي فقال لها يسوع سيقوم اخوك فقالت له انا اعلم انه سيقوم في القيامة في اليوم الاخير فأجابها يسوع بتصريح لم ولن يستطيع اي نبي ان يقوله إلا من له هذا السلطان :

-         يوحنا 11 : 25  ( قال لها يسوع انا هو القيامة والحياة ومن آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا وكل من آمن بي فلن يرى الموت الى الأبد ). وقبيل الصلب عندما أعطى تلاميذه  آخر وصاياه وكلمهم عن ذهابه الى الآب وصلاته المشهورة من اجل التلاميذ ومن اجل كل من سيؤمن به :

-         يوحنا 17 : 1 ( تكلم يسوع بهذا ورفع عينيه نحو السماء وقال ايها الآب قد اتت الساعة مجد ابنك ليمجدك ابنك ايضا اذ اعطيته سلطانا على كل ذي جسد ليعطي حياة ابدية لكل من اعطيته ) . كيف يمكن ان يرفض الإيمان المسيحي من يقرا هذا المكتوب عنه إلا إذا كان قد فقد عقله ؟.

د – المسيح هو الباني للكنيسة :      

ففي انجيل متى بعد اعلان بطرس ليسوع انه هو المسيح ابن الله الحي قال يسوع له :

-         متى 16 : 18 ( وأنا اقول لك ايضا انت بطرس وعلى هذه الصخرة ابني كنيستي وابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها) نرى هنا هو سيبني الكنيسة والكنيسة كنيسته .  وبعد صعود المسيح الى السماء ودخول الناس في الإيمان المسيحي يقول الكتاب  في :

-         اعمال 2 : 47 ( وكان الرب كل يوم يضم الى الكنيسة الذين يخلصون ). فالكنيسة هي مجموعة المؤمنين المفديين المخلصين بواسطة دم المسيح فهي كنيسته وليست كنيسة بطرس ولا بولس ولا أي شخص مهما على شأنه روحيا أو زمنيا أو اجتماعيا .

ه- المسيح هو السامع الصلاة والمجيب لها :  

ففي العشاء الأخير حين كلم تلاميذه ان واحد منهم سيسلمه وانه سيتألم ويموت ثم يقوم وانه سيمضي الى الآب اعطاهم وعدا لم يعطه نبي لأحد من اتباعه ولا حتى موسى أعظم الأنبياء تجرأ وقال هذا :

-         يوحنا 14 : 13 ( ومهما سألتم باسمي فذلك افعله ليتمجد الآب بالإبن ان سألتم سيئا باسمي فإني افعله ). وبعد صعود المسيح الى السماء وابتداء البشارة اجتمع التلاميذ لكي ينتخبوا بديلا ليهوذا الاسخريوطي الذي انتحر بسبب ندمه على تسليم المسيح يقول الكتاب في :

-         اعمال 1 : 23 ( فأقاموا اثنين يوسف الذي يدعى برسابا الملقب يوستس ومتياس وصلوا قائلين أيها الرب العارف قلوب الجميع عين انت من هذين الاثنين أيا اخترته ليأخذ قرعة هذه الخدمة والرسالة التي تعداها يهوذا ليذهب الى مكانه ). فيسوع هو الذي عين الرسل واختارهم وهو سيعين بديل يهوذا أيضا فلولم يكن المسيح قادر ان يسمع صلاتهم هذه لما صلوها . وقبيل استشهاد استفانوس اول شهيد في المسيحية عندما كان اليهود يرجمونه يقول الكناب في :

-         اعمال 7 : 59 ( فكانوا يرجمون استفانوس وهو يدعو ويقول ايها الرب يسوع اقبل روحي ) فلو لم يكن متأكدا ان يسوع يسمع صلاته لما صلاها بالإضافة الى انه طلب منه ان لا يقيم لهم هذه الخطية , وهذا دليل إيمان مسيحي حقيقي فهو يطبق تعاليم المسيح أحبوا أعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم صلوا لأجل المسيئين اليكم. وبولس الرسول ايضا الذي كان عنده ضعف في جسده قال عنه انه شوكة في جسده ذكر كيف صلى الى الرب يسوع من أجل هذا الضعف وذكره في :

-         2كورنثوس 12 : 7 ( ولئلا أرتفع بفرط الإعلانات أعطيت شوكة في الجسد ملاك الشيطان ليلطمني لئلا أرتفع , من جهة هذا تضرعت الى الرب ثلاث مرات ان يفارقني فقال لي تكفيك نعمتي لأن قوتي بالضعف تكمل فبكل سرور افتخر بالحري في ضعفاتي لكي تحل علي قوة المسيح )

و- المسيح سيقيم الأموات في القيامة الأخيرة :

      ففي انجيل يوحنا يذكر الكتاب عنه عندما شفى انسانا مريضا منذ ثمان وثلاثين سنة اعترض اليهود عليه لأنه شفاه يوم السبت فقال لهم يسوع أنهم سيرون أعظم من هذا :

-         يوحنا 5 : 21 ( لأنه كما ان الآب يقيم من الاموات ويحيي كذلك الابن ايضا يحيي من يشاء ).وبعد عجيبة اطعام الخمسة آلاف رجل ما عدا النساء والاولاد تبعه كثيرون فصار يعلمهم ماذا يجب عليهم ان يعملوا لكي يؤمنوا ( من يقبل إلي فلا يجوع ومن يؤمن بي فلا يعطش أبدا ) التي يرمز اليها كسر الخبز ( من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي ) رمزيا . وأنه أتى الى الارض ليعمل مشيئة الآب وتابع يقول في :

-         يوحنا 6 : 39 ( وهذه مشيئة الآب الذي ارسلني ان كل ما اعطاني لا اتلف منه شيئا بل اقيمه في اليوم الأخير لأن هذه مشيئة الذي ارسلني ان كل من يرى الابن ويؤمن به تكون له حياة ابدية وانا اقيمه في اليوم الأخير ) . وعندما اعترض اليهود على كلامه انه الخبز النازل من السماء قال لهم في :

-         يوحنا 6 : 44 ( لا يقدر أحد ان يقبل الي إن لم يجتذبه الآب الذي ارسلني وأنا اقيمه في اليوم الأخير) وكررها في العدد 54 عندما قال ( من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي فله حياة ابدية وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير ) بشكل رمزي طبعا التي تعني كما ذكرنا بالعدد 35 من نفس الإصحاح ( من يقبل الي فلا يجوع ومن يؤمن بي فلا يعطش ابدا ) . وعندما ذهب الى بيت لعازر المريض  لاقته مرتى اخت لعازرحيث يقول عنه الكتاب في :

-         يوحنا 11 : 21 ( فقالت مرثا ليسوع ياسيد لو كنت ههنا لم يمت اخي لكني الآن ايضا اعلم ان كل ماتطلبه من الله يعطيك الله إياه قال لها يسوع سيقوم أخوك قالت له مرثا انا اعلم انه سيقوم في القيامة في اليوم الأخير قال لها يسوع أنا هو القيامة والحياة من آمن بي وإن مات فسيحيا وكل من كان حيا وآمن بي فلن يموت الى الأبد ).

ز- المسيح هو الديان النهائي للعالم : 

فعندما قال لتلاميذه انه سيتألم ويقتل وفي اليوم الثالث سيقوم وان إتباعه فيه آلام وحمل صليب قال لهم في :

-         متى 16 : 27 ( فإن ابن الإنسان سوف يأتي في مجد أبيه مع ملائكته وحينئذ يجازي كل واحد حسب عمله ). وعندما سأله التلاميذ ها نحن تركنا كل شيء وتبعناك فماذا يكون لنا فقال لهم في :

-         متى 19 : 28 ( فقال لهم يسوع الحق اقول لكم انكم انتم الذين تبعتموني في التجديد متى جلس ابن الانسان على كرسي مجده تجلسون انتم ايضا على اثني عشر كرسيا تدينون اسباط اسرائيل الاثني عشر ) وتابع يقول عن المؤمنين به على مر العصور المقبلة في :

-         متى 19 : 29 ( وكل من ترك بيوتا او اخوة او اخوات او ابا او اما او امرأة او اولادا او حقولا من اجل اسمي يأخذ مئة ضعف ويرث الحياة الابدية ). من هو النبي الذي استطاع ان يعطي وعدا مثل هذا ؟ لا أحد , ولا أحد تجرأ بان يلفظ بوعد شبيه حتى .  وقبل يومين من الصلب كان يعلّم تلاميذه عن الأيام الأخيرة وعن زمن مجيئه وعن ملكوت السموات وبماذا يشبه ( العذارى العشر ) و( السيد الذي سافر وأعطى عبيده وزنات ) ليتاجروا بها الى ان يجيء قال لهم في :

-         متى 25 : ( ومتى جاء ابن الانسان في مجده وجميع الملائكة القديسين معه فحينئذ يجلس على كرسي مجده ويجتمع امامه جميع الشعوب فيميز بعضهم من بعض كما يميز الراعي الخراف عن الجداء فيقيم الخراف عن يمينه والجداء عن اليسار ثم يقول الملك للذين عن يمينه تعالوا يا مباركي ابي رثوا الملكوت المعد لكم منذ تأسيس العالم ). وهذا اثبات من فمه المبارك انه هو من سيدين وهو سيعطي المكافآت . وعندما اعترض اليهود عليه كيف كان يشفي في السبت في الهيكل, وكيف قال عن نفسه انه ابن الله معادلا نفسه بالله قال لهم ان له سلطانا ايضا ان يقيم من الاموات في :

-         يوحنا 5 : 22 ( لان الآب لايدين احدا بل قد اعطى كل الدينونة للابن ). أي ان المسيح في المستقبل هو الذي سيقيم المؤمنين الاموات ويعطيهم حياة ابدية والخطاة الاموات سقيمهم الى الدينونة حيث سيحاسبهم على اعمالهم . وقبيل صعوده الى السماء قال لتلاميذه في :

-         متى 28 : 18 ( فتدقم يسوع وكلمهم قائلا دفع الي كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الارض فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم وعمدوهم باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس ) . وعندما طلب الرب من بطرس ان يذهب الى بيت كرنيليوس ويشرح له طريق الخلاص ذهب واخبره مع اهل بيته عن المسيح , مجيئه وموته الكفاري وقيامته للتبرير وقال لهم ايضا في :

-         اعمال 10 : 42 ( واوصانا ان نكرز للشعب ونشهد بان هذا هو المعين من الله ديانا للاحياء والاموات له يشهد جميع الانبياء ان كل من يؤمن به ينال بإسمه غفران الخطايا ). وبولس عندما كا في اثينا ووجدهم عندهم تماثيل لآلهة كثيرة حتى انهم صنعوا تمثالا لاله مجهول فكلمهم عن هذا الاله المجهول الذي صنع السماء والارص وكل حي وقال لهم ايضا في :

-         اعمال 17 : 30  ( فإن الله الآن يأمر جميع الناس ان يتوبوا متغاضيا عن ازمنة الجهل لأنه اقام يوما هو فيه مزمع ان يدين المسكونة بالعدل برجل قد عينه مقدما للجميع ايمانا إذ اقامه من الاموات ). فمن يستطيع أن يفلت من هذا اليوم ومن يدي هذا الرجل ؟ . وقد علم بولس ايضا اهل كورونثوس ان يعيشوا بقداسة ونحن ايضا ان نكون مرضيين امامه فقال في :

-         2كورونثوس 5 : 10 ( لانه لا بد اننا جميعا نظهر أمام كرسي المسيح لينال كل واحد منا ما كان بالجسد بحسب ما صنع خيرا كان أم شرا ) وهذا الكلام هو للمؤمنين المخلّصين المفديين بدم المسيح .اما الخطاة فسيقفون أمام العرش الأبيض العظيم للدينونة , ولا يوجد لهم مكافآت . ونختم بما قاله بفمه المبارك :

-         رؤيا 22 : 12 ( وها انا آتي سريعا وأجرتي معي لأجازي كل واحد كما يكون عمله ) .


​*


----------



## Rosetta (1 يوليو 2010)

*المسيح سمي الأول والآخر . 

     فنرى أولا هذه التسمية اطلقت على الله في التوراة ( العهد القديم ) ففي سفر اشعياء يقول الله على لسان النبي

-         اشعياء 41 : 4 ( من فعل وصنع داعيا الأجيال من البدء أنا الأول ومع الآخرين أنا هو ) وأيضا في

-         اشعياء 44 : 6 ( هكذا يقول الرب ملك اسرائيل وفاديه رب الجنود أنا الأول وأنا الآخر ولا إله غيري )

-         اشعياء 48 : 12 ( اسمع يا يعقوب واسرائيل الذي دعوته أنا هو أنا الأول وأنا الآخر ) وفي سفر الرؤيا كتب يوحنا يقول على لسان الرب يسوع الإعلان الذي أعطاه إياه في الإصحاح الأول من السفر :

-         رؤيا 1 : 7  ( هوذا يأتي مع السحاب وستنظره كل عين والذين طعنوه وينوح عليه جميع قبائل الأرض نعم آمين. أنا هو الألف والياء البداية والنهاية يقول الرب الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي القادر على كل شيء) وفي الإصحاح 2 عندما قال الرب ليوحنا أن يكتب الى الكنائس السبعة كتب يقول :

-         رؤيا 2 : 8 ( واكتب الى ملاك كنيسة سميرنا هذا يقوله الأول والآخر الذي كان ميتا فعاش ). وفي خاتمة سفر الرؤيا كتب يوحنا على لسان الرب يسوع :

-         رؤيا 22 : 12 ( وها أنا آتي سريعا وأجرتي معي لأجازي كل واحد كما يكون عمله أنا الألف والياء البداية والنهاية الأول والآخر )         

المسيح سمي الأمين .

-         إن تسمية الأمين اطلقت على الله وحده في العهد القديم وهي لا تحق لغيره لأنه وحده الأمين. ففي سفر المزامير يقول الكتاب المقدس في :

-         مزمور 89 : 37 ( مثل القمر يثبت الى الدهر والشاهد في السماء أمين ) أما في العهد الجديد فنراها أيضا أطلقت على الرب يسوع وبواسطة أشخاص يهود يعرفون تماما العهد القديم ففي سفر الرؤيا يقول يوحنا :

-         رؤيا 1 : 5 ( ومن يسوع المسيح الشاهد الأمين البكر من الأموات ) .أي أول من قام من الأموات . وفي الإصحاح 19 أيضا يقول الرسول يوحنا ما أراه الرب يسوع في السماء :

-         رؤيا 19 : 11 ( ثم رأيت السماء مفتوحة واذا فرس ابيض والجالس عليه يدعى أمينا وصادقا وبالعدل يحكم ويحارب ... ومو متسربل بثوب مغموس بدم ويدعى كلمة الله  ) .مغموس بدم دلالة على عملية الفداء على الصليب . إن هذه الأسماء السابق ذكرها  التي اطلقت على المسيح قالها رجال يهود يعلمون الكتاب المقدس ( العهد القديم ) جيدا ويؤمنون بوحدانية الله , وآمنوا أن يسوع هذا هو المسيح المخلص الآتي الى العالم أي الله المتجسد , التي تكلمت عنه النبوآت في الكتاب المقدس .

3- الصفات المنسوبة للمسيح والتي تنسب فقط الى الله .

     المسيح له وجود ذاتي مستقل :  

     فيقول عنه الإنجيل في يوحنا 1 : 3 ( كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان فيه كانت الحياة والحياة كانت نور الناس ) .وفي الإصحاح 5 من نفس السفر :

-         يوحنا 5 : 26 ( لأنه كما أن الآب له حياة في ذاته كذلك أعطى الابن أن تكون له حياة في ذاته ). وفي

-         يوحنا 6 : 33 قال المسيح عن نفسه ( لأن خبز الله هو النازل من السماء الواهب حياة للعالم ) فالذي يهب الحياة للعالم هو مالك هذه الحياة وله سلطان عليها وهو موجود قبلها وخالقها لكي يعطيها للعالم. وفي :

-         يوحنا 6 : 54  قال عن نفسه ( من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي " بشكل رمزي طبعا" فله حياة أبدية وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير ) ومن يستطيع أن يعطي حياة في اليوم الأخير إلا الذي له حياة في ذاته . وفي الرسالة الأولى التي كتبها نفس الرسول يوحنا اليهودي الأصل :

-         1 يوحنا 5 : 11 ( وهذه هي الشهادة أن الله أعطانا حياة ابدية وهذه الحياة هي في ابنه , من له الابن فله حياة ومن ليس له ابن الله فليست له حياة ) . وفي أعمال الرسل 3 عندما رأى المسيح بعد قيامته من الأموات وعلّم أنه ليس نبي أو رسول عادي وأنه نفذ كلامه حين قال لليهود في يوحنا 2 ( انقضوا هذا الهيكل وفي ثلاثة أيام أقيمه ) وأيضا في يوحنا 10 :17 حين قال لليهود ( لهذا يحبني الآب لأني أضع نفسي لآخذها ليس أحد يأخذها مني بل أضعها أنا من ذاتي لي سلطان أن أضعها ولي سلطان أن آخذها أيضا ) حين رأى بطرس أنه فعلا نفذ ما قاله وقام  قال لليهود المتجمهرين في العيد في أورشليم في :

-         أعمال 3 : 15 ( ورئيس الحياة قتلتموه الذي أقامه الله من الأموات ونحن شهود لذلك ) فهذا اليهودي الأصل الذي يعرف تماما أن صفة رئيس الحياة هي لله لأنه واهب الحياة للعالم قال أن يسوع هو رئيس الحياة لأنه فهم أن ليسوع نفس سلطان الله الآب في الحياة . فهذه الآيات تتكلم أن للمسيح حياة في ذاته ووجود ذاتي مستقل .

المسيح أزلي أبدي .

-         ففي أول آية من انجيل يوحنا يقول الكتاب ( في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله ) وهنا يتكلم عن شخص وليس عن كلمة لأنه يقول كان الكلمة وليس كانت الكلمة  والمسيح معروف أته كلمة الله الأزلية , وكلمة الله موجودة منذ وجود الله الأزلي. وفي حديثه مع اليهود قال لهم في نفس الإنجيل :

-         يوحنا 8 : 56  ( أبوكم ابراهيم تهلل بأن يرى يومي فرأى وفرح , فقال له اليهود ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد أفرأيت ابراهيم قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق أقول لكم قبل أن يكون ابراهيم أنا كائن ) من يستطيع أن يصرح هكذا تصريح إذا لم يكن حقيقة . والخليقة كلها تشهد أن المسيح  كان بارا ولم يخطىء ولم يكذب . وفي رسالته الأولى كتب يوحنا ما شاهده وما عاينه بنفسه :

-         1 يوحنا 1 : 1 ( الذي كان من البدء الذي سمعناه الذي رايناه بعيوننا الذي شاهدناه ولمسته أيدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة ) لأن يوحنا عرف وفهم أن يسوع المسيح كان موجودا قبل أن يكون الخلق . وفي الرسالة الى العبرانيين يفول كاتب  السفر العبراني الذي يعرف العهد القديم جيدا :

-         عبرانيين 13 : 8  ( يسوع المسيح هو هو أمسا واليوم والى الأبد ) أي أنه كان في الماضي في البدء وأنه موجودا معنا اليوم وسيبقى الى الأبد وهو سيرجع ليأخذ كنيسته وهو شفيعها الآن وهو سيكون الديان العادل في المستقبل أي أنه سيبقى الى الأبد . أما ما قيل عنه في العهد القديم والذي يتكلم عن كونه أبديا :

-         أشعياء 9 : 6  ( لأنه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى ابنا وتكون الرياسة على كتفه ويدعى اسمه عجيبا مشيرا إلها قديرا أبا أبديا رئيس السلام ) . وأيضا النبي ميخا في الإصحاح الخامس من سفره كتب يقول عن نفس الموضوع :

-         ميخا 5 : 2 ( أما أنت يابيت لحم افراتة وأنت صغيرة ان تكوني بين الوف يهوذا فمنك يخرج لي الذي يكون متسلطا على اسرائيل ومخارجه منذ القدم منذ أيام الأزل ) . وإذا رجعنا الى العهد الجديد في انجيل متى في زمن ولادة المسيح حين أتى مجوس من المشرق الى أورشليم يسألون أين هو المولود ملك اليهود :

-         متى 2 : 3 ( فلما سمع الملك هيرودوس اضطرب وجميع اورشليم معه فجمع كل رؤساء الكهنة وكتبة الشعب وسألهم أين يولد المسيح فقالوا له في بيت لحم اليهودية لأنه هكذا مكتوب بالنبي وأنت يابيت لحم أرض يهوذا لست الصغرى بين رؤساء يهوذا لأن منك يخرج مدبر يرعى شعبي اسرائيل ) فنرى كيف أن حتى أعداءه وكثير من الذين لم يؤمنوا به في البداية شهدوا على صحة هذا الكلام .

المسيح لايتغير : فهو

1-   كلي الوجود : فعندما كان يعلّم تلاميذه عن الصلاة قال لهم في :

-         متى 18 : 20  ( لأنه حيثما اجتمع اثنان او ثلاثة باسمي فهناك أكون في وسطهم ) . فلو كان نبيا مخلوقا عاديا كغيره من الأنبياء لما تجرأ وقال هذا الكلام أنه سيكون في اي مكان في العالم يجتمع في مؤمنان باسمه وإنه سيستجيب طلباتهم . وفي آخر انجيل متى بعد قيامته ظهر المسيح لتلاميذه وكلمهم بهذا :

-         متى 28 : 18 ( فتقدم يسوع وكلمهم قائلا دفع الي كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به وها أنا معكم كل الأيام والى انقضاء الدهر ) . فلولم يكن المسيح فعلا كلي الوجود لما استطاع أن يقول أنه سيكون مع المؤمنين على مر العصور منذ ساعة صعوده الى السماء الى ساعة مجيئه . 

2-   المسيح كلي المعرفة : فبشهادة المسيح شخصيا عن نفسه في :

    -      متى 11 :  27  ( كل شيء دفع الي من أبي وليس أحد يعرف الإبن إلا الآب ولا أحد يعرف الآب إلا الابن   

      ومن أراد الابن أن يعلن له ) وعندما قدموا له مفلوجا مطروحا على فراش قال للمفلوج ثق يابني مغفورة لك خطاياك ولكن كان هناك من اعترض على كلامه :

-         متى 9 : 3 ( واذا قوم من الفريسيين قالوا في أنفسهم هذا يجدف فعلم يسوع أفكارهم فقال لماذا تفكرون بالشر في قلوبكم ) وبسبب شر قلوبهم كانوا يعترضون على كل عمل صالح حتى أنهم نسبوا هذه الأعمال التي يعملها الى الشياطين ففي :

-         متى 12 : 22  يقول الإنجيل ( حينئذ أحضروا اليه مجنون اعمى واخرس فشفاه حتى أن الأعمى الأخرس تكلم وأبصر فبهت كل الجموع وقالوا ألعل هذا هو ابن داود , اما الفريسيين فلما سمعوا قالوا هذا لا يخرج الشياطين إلا ببعلزبول رئيس الشياطين فعلم يسوع افكارهم وقال لهم كل مملكة منقسمة على ذاتها تخرب وكل مدينة او بيت منقسم على ذاته لا يثبت ) لكي يفهموا ان الشيطان لا يمكن ان يخرج شيطانا من أحد . وأراد الفريسيون والهيروديسيون أن يصطادوه بكلمة فأرسلوا يسألونه عن الجزية هل تعطى لقيصر أم لا :

-         مرقس 12 : 14 ( فلما جاؤا قالوا له يامعلم نعلم أنك صادق ولا تبالي بأحد لأنك لا تنظر لوجوه الناس بل بالحق تعلم طريق الله, أيجوز أن تعطى جزية لقيصر أم لا نعطي أم لا نعطي فعلم رياءهم وقال لهم لماذا تجربونني ... أعطوا ما لقيصر لقيصر وما لله لله فتعجبوا منه ) . فالرياء هو أن الإنسان يقول غير ما في قلبه, ومعرفة القلوب من صفاة الله وحده وهو وحده الذي لاينظر الى الوجوه . وفي انجيل يوحنا يقول عنه الكتاب :

-         يوحنا 2 : 23 ( ولما كان في أورشليم في عيد الفصح آمن كثيرون باسمه اذ رأوا الآيات التي صنع لكن يسوع لم يأتمنهم على نفسه لأنه كان يعرف الجميع ولأنه لم يكن محتاجا ان يشهد أحد عن الإنسان لأنه علم ما كان في الأنسان ) لأنه من هؤلاء الناس من قال للوالي الروماني أصلبه أصلبه . وفي يوحنا 6 عندما طلب منه اليهود أن يصنع لهم آية لكي يؤمنوا به لأن موسى أنزل لآبائهم المن من السماء فقال لهم يسوع أنه هو الخبز الحقيقي النازل من السماء والذي ياكله لا يموت . من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي فله حياة أبدية وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير :

-         يوحنا 6 : 60 ( فقال كثيرون من تلاميذه إذ سمعوا  أن هذا الكلام صعب من يقدر أن يسمعه فعلم يسوع في نفسه أن تلاميذه يتذمرون على هذا فقال لهم أهذا يعثركم فإن رأيتم ابن الأنسان صاعدا الى حيث كان أولا الروح هو الذي يحيي أما الجسد فلا ينفع شيئا الكلام الذي أكلمكم به هو روح وحياة ولكن منكم قوم لا يؤمنون. لأن يسوع من البدء علم من هم الذين لا يؤمنون به ومن هو الذي يسلمه ) أي ان هذا الكلام روحي فعملية أكل جسد المسيح وشرب دمه هي روحية بحتة ورمزية دلالة لكسر جسده وهرق دمه على الصليب لفداء البشر الذين يقبلونه مخلصا لهم . وفي سفر الرؤيا عندما طلب المسيح من يوحنا أن يكتب الى الكنائس السبعة في آسيا الصغرى والتي ترمز الى الكنيسة على مر العصور الى أن يجيء ثانية :

-         رؤيا 2 : 1 ( اكتب الى ملاك كنيسة أفسس هذا يقوله الممسك السبعة الكواكب في يمينه الماشي في وسط السبع المناير الذهبية أنا عارف أعمالك وتعبك وصبرك ...  )  وكررها له عن الكنائس الأخرى في رؤيا 2 : 9 و13 و 19 و 3 : 1 و8 و 15  وفي رؤيا 2 : 22 قال له أن يكتب .. فستعرف جميع الكنائس إني أنا هو الفاحص الكلى والقلوب وسأعطي كل واحد منكم بحسب أعماله ) وهذه من صفاة وأعمال الله .  

3- المسيح كلي القدرة :    ففي يوحنا 5 عندما اعترض اليهود عليه وأرادوا أن يقتلوه لأنه جعل نفسه معادلا لله قال لهم يسوع :

-     يوحنا 5 : 19 ( الحق الحق أقول لكم لا يقدر الإبن أن يعمل شيئا من نفسه إلا ما ينظر الآب يعمل لأن مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الإبن كذلك لأن الآب يحب الإبن ويريه جميع ما هو يعمله وسيريه أعمالا أعظم من هذه لتتعجبوا أنتم لأنه كما أن الآب يقيم الأموات ويحي كذلك الإبن أيضا يحي من يشاء ) والإنجيل يذكر الكثير من العجائب الي عملها المسيح بقدرته الذاتية نذكر منها سلطانه على الطبيعة عندما كان مع التلاميذ في السفينة وكان نائما وهاج البحر :

-     متى 8 : 25 ( فتقدم تلاميذه وأيقظوه قائلبن ياسيد نجنا فإننا نهلك فقال لهم ما بالكم خائفين با قليلي الإيمان ثم قام وانتهر الرياح والبحر فصار هدوء عظيم فتعجب الناس قائلين أي انسان هذا فإن الرياح والبحر جميعا تطيعه )  وأيضا سلطانه على الأرواح الشريرة مع مجنون كورة الجدريين :

-     لوقا 8 : 26  ( وساروا الى كورة الجدريين التي مقابل الجليل ولما خرج الى الأرض استقبله رجل من المدينة كان فيه شياطين منذ زمان طويل وكان لا يلبس ثوبا ولا يقيم في بيت بل في القبور فلما رأى يسوع صرخ وخر له وقال بصوت عظيم مالي ولك يا يسوع ابن الله العلي اطلب منك أن لاتعذبني لأنه أمر الروح النجس أن يخرج من الانسان لأنه منذ زمان كثير كان يخطفه ... وطلب أن لا يأمرهم بالذهاب الى الهاوية وكان هناك قطيع خنازير كثيرة ترعى في الجبل فطلبوا اليه أن يأذن لهم بالدخول فيها فأذن لهم ) وفي لوقا 4 عندما دخل مدينة كفرناحوم وكان يعلّم في السبت في المجمع

-     لوقا 4 : 33 ( وكان في المجمع رجل به روح شيطان نجس فصرخ بصوت عظيم قائلا آه مالنا ولك يايسوع الناصري أتيت لتهلكنا انا أعرفك من انت قدوس الله فانتهرهه يسوع قائلا اخرس واخرج منه فصرعه الشيطان في الوسط وخرج منه ولم يضره شيئا فوقعة دهشة على الجميع وكانوا يخاطبون بعضهم بعضا قائلين ماهذه الكلمة لأنه بسلطان وقوة يامر الأرواح النجسة فتخرج )  وعندما شفى حماة بطرس في بيته قدموا إليه كثيرين من المرضى فشفاهم :

-    لوقا 4 : 41 ( وكانت شياطين ايضا تخرج من كثيرين وهي تصرخ وتقول انت المسيح ابن الله فانتهرهم ولم يدعهم يتكلمون لأنهم عرفوه أنه المسيح ) . وأيضا في الرسائل يتكلم عن قدرة الرب يسوع  ففي

-    فيلبي 3 : 20  يقول الرسول بولس بوحي الروح القدس ( فان سيرتنا نحن هي في السماويات التي منها أيضا ننتظر مخلصا هو الرب يسوع الذي سيغير شكل جسد تواضعنا ليكون على صورة جسد مجده بحسب عمل استطاعته ان يخضع لنفسه كل شيء ) وأيضا في رسالته الى أهل كولوسي يقول الرسول بولس :

-    كولوسي 2 : 9 ( فإنه فيه يحل كل ملىء اللاهوت جسديا وأنتم مملوؤون فيه الذي هو رأس كل رياسة وسلطان ) . وفي سفر الرؤيا يتكلم المسيح عن نفسه وقدرته وسلطانه :

-     رؤيا 22 : 12 ( وها أنا آتي سريعا واجرتي معي لأجازي كل واحد كما يكون عمله ) من من الأنبياء استطاع أو تجرأ أن يقول سأجازي احد كما يكون عمله ؟.

4-   المسيح كلي الكمال :  نحن كبشر نتطلع لأن نصير كاملين كما قال المسيح كونوا كاملين كما أن اباكم السماوي كامل لكن صفة الكمال المعرفة بأل التعريف تنطبق فقط على المسيح لأنه وبشهادة أعداءه لم يفعل خطية ولا وجد فيه غش وجميع البشر بدون استثناء أخطأوا حتى الشياطين تشهد على ذلك وهو نفسه قال ( رئيس هذا العالم ( ويقصد الشيطان ) يأتي وليس له في شيء ) . وكاتب سفر العبرانيين

فيقول في الإصحاح 5

-     عبرانيين 5 : 8 ( مع كونه ابنا تعلم الطاعة مما تألم به وإذ كمّل صار لجميع الذين يطيعونه سبب خلاص أبدي ) من من الأنبياء يقدر أن يقول انه سبب خلاص ابدي للبشر؟ أو من من أنبياء الله  قال عن احد غير المسيح انه سبب خلاص للبشر ؟ والرسول بولس الذي يعرف معنى هذه الكلمة في العهد القديم كتب يقول في رسالته الى اهل كورونثوس :

     -      1 كورونثوس 13 : 9 ( لأننا نعلم بعض العلم ونتنبأ بعض التنبؤ ولكن متى جاء الكامل فحينئذ يبطل ما هو 

       بعض ) والموعود بمجيئه هو الرب يسوع المسيح .

المسيح هو الحق :

  ففي بداية انجيل يوحنا يقول الرسول :

-         يوحنا 1 : 17 ( لأن الناموس بموسى اعطي اما النعمة والحق فبيسوع المسيح صارا ) وعندما كان يعلم يقول الانجيل في

-         يوحنا 8 : 30 ( وبينما هويتكلم بهذا آمن به كثيرون فقال يسوع لليهود الذين آمنوا به انكم إن ثبتم في كلامي فبالحقيقة تكونون تلاميذي وتعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم ) وبالعدد 36 قال لهم فان حرركم الإبن فبالحقيقة تكونون احرارا ). وأثناء العشاء الأخير قبيل ان يسلم للصلب قال للتلاميذ انه ذاهب الى الآب ليعد لهم ولكل مؤمن مكان في السماء , فقال له توما انه لا يعرف الى اين بذهب ولا يعرف الطريق فقال له يسوع ما لم ولن يستطع احد لا نبي ورسول ولا مرسل  ان يقولها عن نفسه :

-         يوحنا 14 : 6 ( أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة ليس احد يأتي الى الآب إلا بي ) . ويوحنا نفسه كاتب الانجيل كتب في رسالته الأولى :

-         1 يوحنا 5 : 20  ( ونعلم ان ابن الله قد جاء واعطانا بصيرة لنعرف الحق ونحن في الحق في ابنه يسوع المسيح هذا هو الإله الحق والحياة الابدية ) . وفي سفر الرؤيا عندما طلب يسوع من يوحنا ان يكتب الى الكنائس السيعة قال له عن نفسه في :

-         رؤيا 3 : 7 ( واكتب الى ملاك الكنيسة التي في فيلادلفيا هذا يقوله القدوس الحق الذي له مفتاح بيت داود الذي يفتح ولا احد يغلق ويغلق ولا احد يفتح )  وهذه من اعمال الله كما قال ايوب في

-         ايوب 12 : 14 ( هوذا يهدم ولا احد يبني يغلق على انسان فلا يفتح ) . والنبي اشعياء تنبأ عن المسيح  في

-         اشعياء 22 : 22  ( وأجعل مفتاح بيت داود على كتفه فيفتح وليس من يغلق ويغلق وليس من يفتح ).

المسيح هو المحبة : 

 فبالمسيح وحده تجسدت هذه الكلمة فلا يستطيع احد في العالم ان يقول انه احب اكثر من المسيح او انه مارس المحبة في حياته اكثر من المسيح فهو علّم عنها ومارسها كما كل تعاليمه حين قال للتلاميذ في يوحنا 13 34 ( وصية جديدة انا اعطيكم ان تحبوا بعضكم بعضا كما احببتكم انا تحبون بعضكم بعضا بهذا يعرف الجميع انكم تلاميذي إن كان لكم حب بعضكم لبعض ) وهو قال احبوا اعداءكم وهو نفسه احبهم وغفر لهم . فلوقا الذي كتب انجيل لوقا كتب ايضا سفر اعمال الرسل, ففي بداية السفر قال: أعمال 1 : 1 ( الكلام الاول انشأته يا ثاوفيلس عن جميع ما ابتدأ يسوع يفعله ويعلّم به )  فيسوع لم يعلم نظريات لا تطبق  فيقول عنه الانجيل في :

-         يوحنا 13 : 1 ( أما يسوع قبل عيد الفصح  وهوعالم ان ساعته قد جاءت لينتقل من هذا العالم الى الآب اذ كان قد أحب خاصته الذين في العالم أحبهم الى المنتهى ) وفي نفس الانجيل في :

-         يوحنا 15 : 13 قال عن المحبة اعظم تعبير يمكن ان يوصف  ( ليس لأحد حب اعظم من هذا ان يضع احد نفسه لاجل احباءه ) يمكن ان نتأثر ونقول فعلا هذا صحيح يمكن للأهل ان يضعوا نفوسهم لأجل أولادهم  لكن ان يضع احد نفسه من اجل اعداءه ؟ وهذا ماعمله يسوع فهذه قمة المحبة المضحية . والرسول بولس شرح طبيعة هذه المحبة الإلهية في رسالته الى اهل رومية حين قال أن محبة الله قد انسكبت في قلوبنا بالروح القدس المعطى لنا

-         رومية 5 : 6  ( لان المسيح اذ كنا بعد ضعفاء مات في الوقت المعين لأجل الفجار فانه بالجهد يموت احد لاجل بار ربما لاجل الصالح يجسر احد ايضا ان يموت ولكن الله بين محبته لنا لانه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لاجلنا ) ما اعظمها محبة اذ قبل المسيح البار ان يكون البديل عن الخطاة مع انه لم يفعل خطية . ويوحنا في رسالته الاولى كتب للمؤمنين كيف يجب ان تكون المحبة العملية :

-         1 يوحنا 3 : 16 ( بهذا قد عرفنا المحبة ان ذاك وضع نفسه لأجلنا فنحن ينبغي أن نضع نفوسنا لاجل الاخوة ) والمحبة هي المقياس الحقيقي للتعليم الالهي أي اذا كان التعليم الذي نسمعه هو من الله ام لا, فبنفس الرسالة كتب يوحنا يقول :

-         1 يوحنا 4 : 6 ( نحن من الله فمن يعرف الله يسمع لنا ومن ليس من الله لا يسمع لنا من هذا نعرف روح الحق وروح الضلال ايها الأحباء لنحب بعضنا بعضا لان المحبة هي من الله وكل من يحب فقد ولد من الله ويعرف الله ومن لا يحب لم يعرف الله لان الله محبة بهذا أظهرت محبة الله فينا ان الله ارسل ابنه الوحيد الى العالم لكي نحيا به, في هذا هي المحبة ليس اننا نحن احببنا الله بل انه هو احبنا وارسل ابنه كفارة لخطايانا )  وبولس في رسالته الى اهل افسس كتب يقول:

-         افسس 3 : 18 ( وأنتم متأصلون ومتأسسون في المحبة حتى تستطيعوا ان تدركوا مع جميع القديسين ما هو العرض والطول والعمق والعلو  وتعرفوا محبة المسيح الفائقة المعرفة لكي تمتلئوا الى كل ملء الله )

 المسيح هو البار :

وهو الذي لم يفعل خطية ولا وجد في فمه غش . 

       ففي اعمال الرسل قال بطرس مخاطبا اليهود في الهيكل بعد ان شفى اعرجا من بطن امه على باب الهيكل

-         اعمال 3 : 14 ( ولكن انتم انكرتم القدوس البار وطلبتم ان يوهب لكم رجل قاتل ) يقصد باراباس بدل يسوع واستفانوس الذي قتله اليهود رجما بسبب ايمانه قال لهم قبيل موته في :

-         اعمال 7 : 51 ( يا قساة الرقاب وغير المختونين بالقلوب والآذان انتم دائما تقاومون الروح القدس كما كان آباؤكم كذلك انتم, أي الأنبياء لم يضطهده آباؤكم وقد قتلوا الذين سبقوا وأنبأوا بمجيء البار الذي انتم الآن صرتم مسلميه وقاتليه ).  وبولس نفسه شهد ليسوع المسيح انه البار حين لاقاه على طريق دمشق واصيب بالعمى من شدة الضوء الصادر عن يسوع فأرسل اليه حنانيا لكي يشفيه  في:

-         اعمال 22 : 14 ( فقال ايها الأخ شاول اله آبائنا انتخبك لتعلم مشئته وتبصر البار وتسمع صوتا من فمه ) والرسول يوحنا كتب في رسالته الأولى للمؤمنين موصيا لهم ان لا يخطئوا :

-         1 يوحنا 2 :1 ( يا اولادي اكتب اليكم هذا لكي لا تخطئوا وإن أخطأ أحد فلنا شفيع عند الآب يسوع المسيح البار وهو كفارة لخطايانا ليس لخطايانا فقط بل لخطايا كل العالم أيضا ) . وصفة البار هي من صفاة الله ففي مزمور 7 : 9 يقول ( لينته شر الأشرار وثبت الصديق فإن فاحص القلوب والكلى الله البار ) , واستطرادا ، عملية فحص الكلى والقلوب اطلقت على الرب يسوع أو بالأحرى هو قالها عن نفسه في سفر الرؤيا :

-         رؤيا 2 : 23 ( ... فستعرف جميع الكنائس اني أنا فاحص الكلى والقلوب ) .

المسيح هوالأمين :

ففي رؤيا 1 : 5  يقول المسيح عن نفسه ( ومن يسوع المسيح الشاهد الأمين ) وكذلك في رؤيا 3 : 14 و19 : 11  وهذه ايضا من صفاة الله ففي مزمور 89 : 37 يقول الكتاب ( مثل القمر يثبت الى الدهر والشاهد في السماء أمين )  

4- الأعمال التي عملها المسيح والتي لا يستطيع احد ان يعملها إلا الله وحده : 

      أ – الخلق :

     ففي يوحنا 1 : 3  يقول عنه الانجيل ( كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان ) وفي

-         يوحنا 1 : 10 ( كان في العالم وكون العالم به ولم يعرفه العالم ). وبولس الرسول الذي يعرف خالقه تمام المعرفة  كتب عن المسيح بوحي الروح القدس برسالته الى اهل كولوسي :

-         كولوسي 1 : 16 ( فإنه فيه خلق الكل ما في السماوات وما على الارض ما يرى وما لا يرى سواء كان عروشا أم سيادات ام رياسات ام سلاطين الكل به وله قد خلق الذي هو قبل كل شيء وفيه يقوم الكل ) فكيف يمكن لبولس اليهودي المتمرس ان يعلن هكذا إعلان اذا لم يكن فعلا قد فهم ان المسيح هو نفسه الخالق . ويقول عنه الكتاب في سفر العبرانيين هذا السفر الموجه الى اليهود الذي آمنوا ان يسوع هو المخلص الوحيد

-         عبرانيين 1 : 1 ( الله بعد ما كلم الآباء والأنبياء بانواع وطرق كثيرة كلمنا في هذه الأيام في ابنه الذي جعله وارثا لكل شيء الذي به عمل العالمين ) .ويقول عنه الانجيل انه صنع من الطين عينين لأعمى في

-         يوحنا 9 : 6 ( قال هذا وتفل على الارض وصنع من التفل طينا وطلى به عيني الاعمى ) وهذا الانسان كان اعمى من بطن امه فالمسيح اعطاه عينين واعطى حياة لعينيه . ونحن نعرف ان الله جبل آدم من تراب الارض ونفخ فيه واعطاه نسمة الحياة.

ب – الحافظ والماسك لكل الأشياء :

ففي الرسالة الى العبرانيين 1 : 3 يقول عنه الكتاب ( الذي وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الاشياء بكلمة قدرته ) وفي كولوسي 1 : 17 يقول عنه الرسول بولس ( الذي هو قبل كل شيء وفيه يقوم الكل ) .

ج – المسيح هو الغافر لخطايا البشر والواهب حياة ابدية :     

      في اعظم تصريح سماوي عن يسوع حين بشر الملاك جبرائيل مريم بولادة يسوع وكيف كلم يوسف خطيبها وقال له عن مريم في :

-         متى 1 : 21 ( فستلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه يسوع لأنه يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم ) لأن اسم يسوع يعني الله يخلص . وعندما ابتدأ يوحنا المعمدان خدمته وأتى اليه يسوع ليعتمد منه قال عنه في :

-         يوحنا 1 : 29 ( هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم )

      ويذكر الانجيل عنه هذا السلطان  عندما قدموا له مفلوجا وانزلوه من السقف بسبب الجمع :

-         مرقس 2 : 5 ( فلما رأى يسوع ايمانهم قال للمفلوج يا بني مغفورة لك خطاياك )  فاتهمه اليهود بالتجديف لان سلطان مغفرة الخطايا هو لله وحده وهذا صحيح فقال لهم ايهما ايسر ان يقال له مغفورة لك خطاياك  ام قم احمل سريرك وامشي ولكن لتعلموا ان لابن الانسان سلطان على الارض ان يغفر الخطايا ( الدليل ) قال للمفلوج  لك اقول قم واحمل سريرك واذهب الى بيتك . فالشواهد على ان المسيح يستطيع ان يغفر الخطايا كثيرة جدا ففي انجيل يوحنا اصحاح 8  قال لليهود الذين يسمعونه كل من يعمل الخطية هو عبد للخطية وتابع يقول لهم

-         يوحنا 8 : 36 ( فإن حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة تكونون احرارا ) طبعا الحرية الحقيقية هي الحرية من عبودية الخطية . وفي العشاء الاخير مع تلاميذه في :

-         متى 26 : 27 يقول الكتاب  ( وأخذ الكأس وشكر واعطاهم قائلا اشربوا منها كلكم لان هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يسفك من اجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا ) . فإذا كانت هناك طريقة اخرى لمغفرة الخطايا اصلية ام غير اصلية يكون المسيح هنا مخطئا  , وحاشا له ان يخطىء .وبعد قيامة المسيح من الأموات في عيد الخمسين قدم الى اورشليم كثير من اليهود ليعيدوا فوعظ فيهم بطرس عن المسيح متكلما عن النبوات التي تتحدث عن مجيء المسيح وآلامه وموته وقيامته وكيف تمت في يسوع فيقول الكتاب في اعمال الرسل

-         اعمال 2 : 37 ( فلما سمعوا نخسوا في قلوبهم وقالوا لبطرس ولسائر الرسل ماذا نصنع ايها الرجال الاخوة فقال لهم بطرس توبوا وليعتمد كل واحد منكم على اسم يسوع المسيح لغفران الخطايا فتقبلوا عطية الروح القدس ) . ولما ذهب بطرس الى بيت كرنيليوس لكي يخبره كيف يمكن ان يخلص بحسب وصية الملاك قال في ختام حديثه معه وأمام اليهود الين رافقوه في :

-         اعمال 10 : 43 ( له يشهد جميع الانبياء ان كل من يؤمن به ينال باسمه غفران الخطايا ) .أما بولس عندما ذهب الى انطاكية بيسيدية ودخل مجمع اليهود, وبعد قراءة الناموس والانبياء طلبوا منه ان يتكلم فكلمهم عن تعامل الله مع الشعب في القديم الى ان وصل الى يسوع وموته وقيامته وختم كلامه في :

-         اعمال 13 : 38 ( فليكن معلوما عندكم ايها الرجال الاخوة انه بهذا ينادى لكم بغفران الخطايا , بهذا يتبرر كل من يؤمن من كل ما لم تقدروا ان تتبرروا منه بناموس موسى ).  وفي رسالته الى اهل رومية فسر بولس كيف يتبرر الانسان امام الله :

-         رومية 3 : 21 ( واما الآن فقد ظهر بر الله بدون الناموس مشهودا له من الناموس والانبياء بر الله بالإيمان بيسوع المسيح الى كل وعلى كل الذين يؤمنون لأنه لا فرق اذ الجميع أخطأوا وأعوزهم مجد الله متبررين مجانا بنعمته بالفداء الذي بيسوع المسيح ) . وفي رسالته الى اهل افسس يؤكد ما قاله المسيح في العشاء الاخير عن سفك دمه لغفران الخطايا :

-         افسس 1 : 7 ( الذي فيه لنا الفداء بدمه غفران الخطايا )  وفي وصيته الى المؤمنين من اهل كولوسي يقول الرسول بولس في :

-         كولوسي 3 : 13 ( محتملين بعضكم بعضا ومسامحين بعضكم بعضا ان كان لأحد على أحد شكوى فكما غفر لكم المسيح هكذا أنتم أيضا ). كل هذا استطاع ان يقوله ويفسره لانه فهم من الرب يسوع نفسه سبب دعوته له عندما ظهر له على طريق دمشق, واخبرها في شهادته امام الملك اغريباس  في :

-         اعمال 26 : 16 ( ولكن قم وقف على رجليك لاني لهذا ظهرت لك لانتخبك خادما وشاهدا بما رأيت وبما سأظهر لك به منقذا إياك من الشعب ومن الامم الذين انا الان ارسلك اليهم لتفتح عيونهم كي يرجعوا من ظلمات الى نور ومن سلطان الشيطان الى الله حتى ينالوا بالايمان بي غفران الخطايا ونصيبا مع المقدسين ) .

 -         أما كيف يهب المسيح الحياة الابدية فنقرأ عنه في انجيل يوحنا في اشهر آية كتابية في التاريخ البشري :

-         يوحنا 3 : 16  ( لأنه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية ) وفي :

-         يوحنا 6 : 40  عندما كان يعظ الجموع امام بحر الجليل ( لأن هذه مشيئة الذي ارسلني ان كل من يرى الابن ويؤمن به تكون له حياة ابدية وانا اقيمه في اليوم الأخير ) وكررها في العدد 44 و54  وايضا في :

-         يوحنا 10 : 27 حين قال يسوع نفسه  لليهود ( خرافي تسمع صوتي وانا اعرفها فتتبعني وأنا اعطيها حياة ابدية ولن تهلك الى الأبد ولا يخطفها احد من يدي ) ويوحنا المعمدان الذي ارسل لكي يمهد الطريق امام المسيح قال عنه كلام لا يتجرأ نبي يهودي ان يقوله اذا لم يكن صحيحا :

-         يوحنا 3 : 36( الذي يؤمن بالابن له حياة ابدية والذي لا يؤمن لن يرى حياة بل يمكث عليه غضب الله ) وعندما مرض لعازر ارسلوا الى يسوع  لكي يأتي ويشفيه , ولكنه عندما جاء اليهم كان قد مات , فقالت اخته ليسوع لو كنت ههنا لم يمت اخي فقال لها يسوع سيقوم اخوك فقالت له انا اعلم انه سيقوم في القيامة في اليوم الاخير فأجابها يسوع بتصريح لم ولن يستطيع اي نبي ان يقوله إلا من له هذا السلطان :

-         يوحنا 11 : 25  ( قال لها يسوع انا هو القيامة والحياة ومن آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا وكل من آمن بي فلن يرى الموت الى الأبد ). وقبيل الصلب عندما أعطى تلاميذه  آخر وصاياه وكلمهم عن ذهابه الى الآب وصلاته المشهورة من اجل التلاميذ ومن اجل كل من سيؤمن به :

-         يوحنا 17 : 1 ( تكلم يسوع بهذا ورفع عينيه نحو السماء وقال ايها الآب قد اتت الساعة مجد ابنك ليمجدك ابنك ايضا اذ اعطيته سلطانا على كل ذي جسد ليعطي حياة ابدية لكل من اعطيته ) . كيف يمكن ان يرفض الإيمان المسيحي من يقرا هذا المكتوب عنه إلا إذا كان قد فقد عقله ؟.

د – المسيح هو الباني للكنيسة :      

ففي انجيل متى بعد اعلان بطرس ليسوع انه هو المسيح ابن الله الحي قال يسوع له :

-         متى 16 : 18 ( وأنا اقول لك ايضا انت بطرس وعلى هذه الصخرة ابني كنيستي وابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها) نرى هنا هو سيبني الكنيسة والكنيسة كنيسته .  وبعد صعود المسيح الى السماء ودخول الناس في الإيمان المسيحي يقول الكتاب  في :

-         اعمال 2 : 47 ( وكان الرب كل يوم يضم الى الكنيسة الذين يخلصون ). فالكنيسة هي مجموعة المؤمنين المفديين المخلصين بواسطة دم المسيح فهي كنيسته وليست كنيسة بطرس ولا بولس ولا أي شخص مهما على شأنه روحيا أو زمنيا أو اجتماعيا .

ه- المسيح هو السامع الصلاة والمجيب لها :  

ففي العشاء الأخير حين كلم تلاميذه ان واحد منهم سيسلمه وانه سيتألم ويموت ثم يقوم وانه سيمضي الى الآب اعطاهم وعدا لم يعطه نبي لأحد من اتباعه ولا حتى موسى أعظم الأنبياء تجرأ وقال هذا :

-         يوحنا 14 : 13 ( ومهما سألتم باسمي فذلك افعله ليتمجد الآب بالإبن ان سألتم سيئا باسمي فإني افعله ). وبعد صعود المسيح الى السماء وابتداء البشارة اجتمع التلاميذ لكي ينتخبوا بديلا ليهوذا الاسخريوطي الذي انتحر بسبب ندمه على تسليم المسيح يقول الكتاب في :

-         اعمال 1 : 23 ( فأقاموا اثنين يوسف الذي يدعى برسابا الملقب يوستس ومتياس وصلوا قائلين أيها الرب العارف قلوب الجميع عين انت من هذين الاثنين أيا اخترته ليأخذ قرعة هذه الخدمة والرسالة التي تعداها يهوذا ليذهب الى مكانه ). فيسوع هو الذي عين الرسل واختارهم وهو سيعين بديل يهوذا أيضا فلولم يكن المسيح قادر ان يسمع صلاتهم هذه لما صلوها . وقبيل استشهاد استفانوس اول شهيد في المسيحية عندما كان اليهود يرجمونه يقول الكناب في :

-         اعمال 7 : 59 ( فكانوا يرجمون استفانوس وهو يدعو ويقول ايها الرب يسوع اقبل روحي ) فلو لم يكن متأكدا ان يسوع يسمع صلاته لما صلاها بالإضافة الى انه طلب منه ان لا يقيم لهم هذه الخطية , وهذا دليل إيمان مسيحي حقيقي فهو يطبق تعاليم المسيح أحبوا أعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم صلوا لأجل المسيئين اليكم. وبولس الرسول ايضا الذي كان عنده ضعف في جسده قال عنه انه شوكة في جسده ذكر كيف صلى الى الرب يسوع من أجل هذا الضعف وذكره في :

-         2كورنثوس 12 : 7 ( ولئلا أرتفع بفرط الإعلانات أعطيت شوكة في الجسد ملاك الشيطان ليلطمني لئلا أرتفع , من جهة هذا تضرعت الى الرب ثلاث مرات ان يفارقني فقال لي تكفيك نعمتي لأن قوتي بالضعف تكمل فبكل سرور افتخر بالحري في ضعفاتي لكي تحل علي قوة المسيح )

و- المسيح سيقيم الأموات في القيامة الأخيرة :

      ففي انجيل يوحنا يذكر الكتاب عنه عندما شفى انسانا مريضا منذ ثمان وثلاثين سنة اعترض اليهود عليه لأنه شفاه يوم السبت فقال لهم يسوع أنهم سيرون أعظم من هذا :

-         يوحنا 5 : 21 ( لأنه كما ان الآب يقيم من الاموات ويحيي كذلك الابن ايضا يحيي من يشاء ).وبعد عجيبة اطعام الخمسة آلاف رجل ما عدا النساء والاولاد تبعه كثيرون فصار يعلمهم ماذا يجب عليهم ان يعملوا لكي يؤمنوا ( من يقبل إلي فلا يجوع ومن يؤمن بي فلا يعطش أبدا ) التي يرمز اليها كسر الخبز ( من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي ) رمزيا . وأنه أتى الى الارض ليعمل مشيئة الآب وتابع يقول في :

-         يوحنا 6 : 39 ( وهذه مشيئة الآب الذي ارسلني ان كل ما اعطاني لا اتلف منه شيئا بل اقيمه في اليوم الأخير لأن هذه مشيئة الذي ارسلني ان كل من يرى الابن ويؤمن به تكون له حياة ابدية وانا اقيمه في اليوم الأخير ) . وعندما اعترض اليهود على كلامه انه الخبز النازل من السماء قال لهم في :

-         يوحنا 6 : 44 ( لا يقدر أحد ان يقبل الي إن لم يجتذبه الآب الذي ارسلني وأنا اقيمه في اليوم الأخير) وكررها في العدد 54 عندما قال ( من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي فله حياة ابدية وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير ) بشكل رمزي طبعا التي تعني كما ذكرنا بالعدد 35 من نفس الإصحاح ( من يقبل الي فلا يجوع ومن يؤمن بي فلا يعطش ابدا ) . وعندما ذهب الى بيت لعازر المريض  لاقته مرتى اخت لعازرحيث يقول عنه الكتاب في :

-         يوحنا 11 : 21 ( فقالت مرثا ليسوع ياسيد لو كنت ههنا لم يمت اخي لكني الآن ايضا اعلم ان كل ماتطلبه من الله يعطيك الله إياه قال لها يسوع سيقوم أخوك قالت له مرثا انا اعلم انه سيقوم في القيامة في اليوم الأخير قال لها يسوع أنا هو القيامة والحياة من آمن بي وإن مات فسيحيا وكل من كان حيا وآمن بي فلن يموت الى الأبد ).

ز- المسيح هو الديان النهائي للعالم : 

فعندما قال لتلاميذه انه سيتألم ويقتل وفي اليوم الثالث سيقوم وان إتباعه فيه آلام وحمل صليب قال لهم في :

-         متى 16 : 27 ( فإن ابن الإنسان سوف يأتي في مجد أبيه مع ملائكته وحينئذ يجازي كل واحد حسب عمله ). وعندما سأله التلاميذ ها نحن تركنا كل شيء وتبعناك فماذا يكون لنا فقال لهم في :

-         متى 19 : 28 ( فقال لهم يسوع الحق اقول لكم انكم انتم الذين تبعتموني في التجديد متى جلس ابن الانسان على كرسي مجده تجلسون انتم ايضا على اثني عشر كرسيا تدينون اسباط اسرائيل الاثني عشر ) وتابع يقول عن المؤمنين به على مر العصور المقبلة في :

-         متى 19 : 29 ( وكل من ترك بيوتا او اخوة او اخوات او ابا او اما او امرأة او اولادا او حقولا من اجل اسمي يأخذ مئة ضعف ويرث الحياة الابدية ). من هو النبي الذي استطاع ان يعطي وعدا مثل هذا ؟ لا أحد , ولا أحد تجرأ بان يلفظ بوعد شبيه حتى .  وقبل يومين من الصلب كان يعلّم تلاميذه عن الأيام الأخيرة وعن زمن مجيئه وعن ملكوت السموات وبماذا يشبه ( العذارى العشر ) و( السيد الذي سافر وأعطى عبيده وزنات ) ليتاجروا بها الى ان يجيء قال لهم في :

-         متى 25 : ( ومتى جاء ابن الانسان في مجده وجميع الملائكة القديسين معه فحينئذ يجلس على كرسي مجده ويجتمع امامه جميع الشعوب فيميز بعضهم من بعض كما يميز الراعي الخراف عن الجداء فيقيم الخراف عن يمينه والجداء عن اليسار ثم يقول الملك للذين عن يمينه تعالوا يا مباركي ابي رثوا الملكوت المعد لكم منذ تأسيس العالم ). وهذا اثبات من فمه المبارك انه هو من سيدين وهو سيعطي المكافآت . وعندما اعترض اليهود عليه كيف كان يشفي في السبت في الهيكل, وكيف قال عن نفسه انه ابن الله معادلا نفسه بالله قال لهم ان له سلطانا ايضا ان يقيم من الاموات في :

-         يوحنا 5 : 22 ( لان الآب لايدين احدا بل قد اعطى كل الدينونة للابن ). أي ان المسيح في المستقبل هو الذي سيقيم المؤمنين الاموات ويعطيهم حياة ابدية والخطاة الاموات سقيمهم الى الدينونة حيث سيحاسبهم على اعمالهم . وقبيل صعوده الى السماء قال لتلاميذه في :

-         متى 28 : 18 ( فتدقم يسوع وكلمهم قائلا دفع الي كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الارض فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم وعمدوهم باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس ) . وعندما طلب الرب من بطرس ان يذهب الى بيت كرنيليوس ويشرح له طريق الخلاص ذهب واخبره مع اهل بيته عن المسيح , مجيئه وموته الكفاري وقيامته للتبرير وقال لهم ايضا في :

-         اعمال 10 : 42 ( واوصانا ان نكرز للشعب ونشهد بان هذا هو المعين من الله ديانا للاحياء والاموات له يشهد جميع الانبياء ان كل من يؤمن به ينال بإسمه غفران الخطايا ). وبولس عندما كا في اثينا ووجدهم عندهم تماثيل لآلهة كثيرة حتى انهم صنعوا تمثالا لاله مجهول فكلمهم عن هذا الاله المجهول الذي صنع السماء والارص وكل حي وقال لهم ايضا في :

-         اعمال 17 : 30  ( فإن الله الآن يأمر جميع الناس ان يتوبوا متغاضيا عن ازمنة الجهل لأنه اقام يوما هو فيه مزمع ان يدين المسكونة بالعدل برجل قد عينه مقدما للجميع ايمانا إذ اقامه من الاموات ). فمن يستطيع أن يفلت من هذا اليوم ومن يدي هذا الرجل ؟ . وقد علم بولس ايضا اهل كورونثوس ان يعيشوا بقداسة ونحن ايضا ان نكون مرضيين امامه فقال في :

-         2كورونثوس 5 : 10 ( لانه لا بد اننا جميعا نظهر أمام كرسي المسيح لينال كل واحد منا ما كان بالجسد بحسب ما صنع خيرا كان أم شرا ) وهذا الكلام هو للمؤمنين المخلّصين المفديين بدم المسيح .اما الخطاة فسيقفون أمام العرش الأبيض العظيم للدينونة , ولا يوجد لهم مكافآت . ونختم بما قاله بفمه المبارك :

-         رؤيا 22 : 12 ( وها انا آتي سريعا وأجرتي معي لأجازي كل واحد كما يكون عمله ) .


​*


----------



## kalimooo (2 يوليو 2010)

موضوع رائع  يا روز

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## Rosetta (2 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع  يا روز
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


*
شكرا لمرورك الرائع يا كليمو 
ربنا يحميك ​*


----------



## grges monir (3 يوليو 2010)

*ان المسيح ربنا كلمة الله أدعى لنفسه بتكرار ومهابة هذا المقام الأسمى الذي لا يستحقه غيره.
(أولاً) – (1) إن من الصفات الإلهية التي إدعّاها وعمل بها هي مغفرة الخطايا (ا متى 9: 1-8 ومرقس 2: 1-12 ولوقا 5: 17-26) عن شفاء المفلوج في كفرناحوم. لما احضر الشعب ذلك المريض إلى يسوع المسيح فعوضاً عن أن يشفيه في الحال قال له يا بني مغفورة لك خطاياك. ولكن كان الكتبة والفريسيون الحاضرون "يفكرون في أنفسهم قائلين لماذا يتكلم هذا هكذا بتجاديف من يقدر أن يغفر خطايا إلا الله وحده" فواضح من هذا أنهم علموا أن الرب يسوع أدعى عمل ما لا يمكن أن يعمله أحد إلا الله وحده وحيث أنهم لم يؤمنوا به نسبوه للتجديف ولكن أثبت لهم المسيح أن له سلطاناً ليغفر الخطايا وأثبت حقيقة ألوهيته بسبب معجزة شفاء المفلوج الذي هو مرض يعجز عن شفائه الطب والعلم إلى يومنا هذا. وقد شفي المسيح هذا المفلوج بكلمة واحدة من فيه شفاءً تاماً مظهراً أن له قوة تفوق قوة البشر. قد قال "ولكن لكي تعلموا أن لابن الإنسان سلطاناً على الأرض أن يغفر الخطايا قال للمفلوج لك أقول قم واحمل سريرك واذهب إلى بيتك فقام للوقت وحمل السرير وخرج قدام الكل حتى بهت الجميع ومجدوا الله قائلين ما رأينا مثل هذا قط" (مرقس 2: 10-12). بهذا أظهر المسيح بقدرته الإلهية على الشفاء أنه لم يجدف بل أدعى حقيقة ناصعة هي مغفرة الخطايا إحدى صفات الله.
 وعلاوة على ذلك أن المسيح بتسميته نفسه "ابن الإنسان" أدعى لنفسه مقاماً سامياً يفوق جميع الأنبياء والرسل وهذا مأخوذ من كلام النبي دانيال عن تأسيس مملكة الله على الأرض حيث يقول 
 "كنت أرى في رؤى الليل وإذا مع سحب السماء مثل ابن إنسان أتى وجاء إلى القديم الأيام فقربوه قدامه فأعطى سلطاناً ومجداً وملكوتاً لتتعبد له كل الشعوب والأمم والألسنة. سلطانه سلطان أبدي ما لن يزول وملكوته ما لا ينقرض." (دانيال 7: 13و14).
*****
موضوع رائع ريد روز
عاش من شاف مواضيعك كدة
ليا مدة مش شوفت موضع ليكى
اتمنى ان تكونى بخيير
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يوليو 2010)

مجهود رااااااااااائع يا روز
شكرا ليييييييييكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 يوليو 2010)

تشكيلة حلوة من الايات ..
موضوع هام وجميل .
شكرا يا روز​


----------



## Rosetta (3 يوليو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *ان المسيح ربنا كلمة الله أدعى لنفسه بتكرار ومهابة هذا المقام الأسمى الذي لا يستحقه غيره.
> (أولاً) – (1) إن من الصفات الإلهية التي إدعّاها وعمل بها هي مغفرة الخطايا (ا متى 9: 1-8 ومرقس 2: 1-12 ولوقا 5: 17-26) عن شفاء المفلوج في كفرناحوم. لما احضر الشعب ذلك المريض إلى يسوع المسيح فعوضاً عن أن يشفيه في الحال قال له يا بني مغفورة لك خطاياك. ولكن كان الكتبة والفريسيون الحاضرون "يفكرون في أنفسهم قائلين لماذا يتكلم هذا هكذا بتجاديف من يقدر أن يغفر خطايا إلا الله وحده" فواضح من هذا أنهم علموا أن الرب يسوع أدعى عمل ما لا يمكن أن يعمله أحد إلا الله وحده وحيث أنهم لم يؤمنوا به نسبوه للتجديف ولكن أثبت لهم المسيح أن له سلطاناً ليغفر الخطايا وأثبت حقيقة ألوهيته بسبب معجزة شفاء المفلوج الذي هو مرض يعجز عن شفائه الطب والعلم إلى يومنا هذا. وقد شفي المسيح هذا المفلوج بكلمة واحدة من فيه شفاءً تاماً مظهراً أن له قوة تفوق قوة البشر. قد قال "ولكن لكي تعلموا أن لابن الإنسان سلطاناً على الأرض أن يغفر الخطايا قال للمفلوج لك أقول قم واحمل سريرك واذهب إلى بيتك فقام للوقت وحمل السرير وخرج قدام الكل حتى بهت الجميع ومجدوا الله قائلين ما رأينا مثل هذا قط" (مرقس 2: 10-12). بهذا أظهر المسيح بقدرته الإلهية على الشفاء أنه لم يجدف بل أدعى حقيقة ناصعة هي مغفرة الخطايا إحدى صفات الله.
> وعلاوة على ذلك أن المسيح بتسميته نفسه "ابن الإنسان" أدعى لنفسه مقاماً سامياً يفوق جميع الأنبياء والرسل وهذا مأخوذ من كلام النبي دانيال عن تأسيس مملكة الله على الأرض حيث يقول
> "كنت أرى في رؤى الليل وإذا مع سحب السماء مثل ابن إنسان أتى وجاء إلى القديم الأيام فقربوه قدامه فأعطى سلطاناً ومجداً وملكوتاً لتتعبد له كل الشعوب والأمم والألسنة. سلطانه سلطان أبدي ما لن يزول وملكوته ما لا ينقرض." (دانيال 7: 13و14).
> ...



*نورت الموضوع يا جرجس 
مشكووووووور لمرورك العطر اخي الحبيب
سلام المسيح معك و يحميك​*


----------



## Rosetta (3 يوليو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> مجهود رااااااااااائع يا روز
> شكرا ليييييييييكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*مشكووووووور يا كوكو 
ربنا يحميك ​*


!ابن الملك! قال:


> تشكيلة حلوة من الايات ..
> موضوع هام وجميل .
> شكرا يا روز​


*
مشكور يا ابن الملك 
سلام المسيح معك ​*


----------



## tamav maria (3 يوليو 2010)

موضوع راااااائع روز
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Rosetta (3 يوليو 2010)

netta قال:


> موضوع راااااائع روز
> ربنا يباركك



*مررررررررسي يا قمر على المشاركة 
سلام المسيح +​*


----------



## no alone (4 يوليو 2010)

*طيب بجد شكرا ليك اوى انك بعتلى الموضوع ده *
*انا استفدت منه *
*بس انا عاوزه اعلق على حجات مش فاهمه *
*او حجات غريبه اوى شوفتها *
*وخايفه اسال فيها تقولى انى بجادل او بقول حجات غلط *
*ويبقى جزاتى الطرد *​


----------



## Rosetta (4 يوليو 2010)

no alone قال:


> *طيب بجد شكرا ليك اوى انك بعتلى الموضوع ده *
> *انا استفدت منه *
> *بس انا عاوزه اعلق على حجات مش فاهمه *
> *او حجات غريبه اوى شوفتها *
> ...



*القسم هنا ليس للحوار و النقاش 
ولكن ارجعي لموضوعك الاساسي و اكتبي فيه ما اردتي ان تستفسري عنه
سلام و نعمة ​*


----------

